# Frauen MTB in und um Windeck



## rosadrnorden (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

damit sich die Männer in MTB in Windeck nicht immer über uns (Turteltäubchen) ärgern, machen wir unser eigenes Forum - Ihr dürft aber trotzdem auch bei uns schreiben.  

 








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Beach90 (1. Februar 2009)

...also sind alle Turteltäubchen mädchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (1. Februar 2009)

Natürlich gibt es auch männliche Turteltauben. Diese possierlichen Tierchen würden doch sonst ruck-zuck aussterben!


----------



## rosadrnorden (1. Februar 2009)

Mal ein super RESPEKT an meine Täubchen - heute insgesamt 62 Punkte für den WP gesammelt  




@beach - warum bist du denn heute nicht mit uns oder mit dem Löwen gefahren??? 

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Februar 2009)

Weil er ein Turteltäubchen ist. Ne, quatsch. Würde mich aber auch interessieren.


----------



## Beach90 (1. Februar 2009)

Da ich ja Geburtstag hatte musste auch Essen gegangen werden, drum konnte ich erst ab Zwei.Nächstes mal aber wieder 

MV weiss das aber  auch, haben uns schließlich in Dreisel noch gesehn


----------



## rosadrnorden (1. Februar 2009)

So ein paar Bildchen von unserer TTT - Tour von heute






Was die Leute alles in die Sieg werfen 





Das wird unser Beitrag für den neuen KBU Kalender


----------



## rippi3 (1. Februar 2009)

schönes Bild... - 'Schollen-Susi' - oder wie willst Du das nennen?


----------



## Delgado (2. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch zum eigenen Fred


----------



## rosadrnorden (2. Februar 2009)

vielen lieben Dank, bist aber auch herzlich eingeladen mal bei uns was zu schreiben


----------



## Delgado (2. Februar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> vielen lieben Dank, bist aber auch herzlich eingeladen mal bei uns was zu schreiben




Ähhhhhhhhhh o.k.!

Wie wär's mit einer traditionellen Mäckes-Waldbröl Tour am Sa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (2. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ähhhhhhhhhh o.k.!
> 
> Wie wär's mit einer traditionellen Mäckes-Waldbröl Tour am Sa?


 
Hört sich gut an, aber so, daß wir um die Mittagszeit bei Mäckes sind - mal sehen, was die anderen Mädels meinen.


----------



## Delgado (2. Februar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> .... mal sehen, was die anderen Mädels meinen.



Incl. dat Bitch; Immerhin ist noch 'ne "Runde" fällig


----------



## rosadrnorden (2. Februar 2009)

guckt Ihr hier....


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7842


----------



## rippi3 (5. Februar 2009)

Frau Dr. Rosa - da hast Du extra ein 'Frauen MTB' eröffnet - jetzt müssen wir hier aber auch mal was reinschreiben.
Was gibt's denn Neues ?
Also - ich geh' morgen zum Friseur...


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Februar 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. Rosa - da hast Du extra ein 'Frauen MTB' eröffnet - jetzt müssen wir hier aber auch mal was reinschreiben.
> Was gibt's denn Neues ?
> Also - ich geh' morgen zum Friseur...


 
Haare ab???

Du mußt Dich noch zur Tour anmelden - oder???

Wieder reingefallen, nicht abgemeldet - so ein Blödsinn


----------



## rosadrnorden (5. Februar 2009)

so, jetzt aber...



 








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Februar 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. Rosa - da hast Du extra ein 'Frauen MTB' eröffnet - jetzt müssen wir hier aber auch mal was reinschreiben.
> Was gibt's denn Neues ?
> Also - ich geh' morgen zum Friseur...



Wir könnten auch mal ein paar Kochrezepte austauschen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch mal ein paar Kochrezepte austauschen




Hier mein Lieblingsrezept:

Rezept: Whisky-Plätzchen


Whisky-Plätzchen
Rezept nur für Person ab 18 Jahre. 

Arbeite wegen der Unfallgefahr nur unter Aufsicht während des Umgangs mit Küchengeräten wie Mixer, Backofen etc. .

Zutatenliste:
1 Tasse Wasser
1 Tasse Zucker
4 große Eier
2 Tassen getrocknete Früchte
1 Teelöffel Backpulver
1 Teelöffel Salz
1 Tasse braunen Zucker
Saft einer Zitrone
50g Nüsse
1 Flasche irischen Whisky, mindestens 8 Jahre alt.


Zubereitung:
Öffne die Flasche Whisky und teste ihn auf seine Qualität.

Nehme eine große Schüssel. Versuche den Whisky erneut! Um sicher zu sein, daß es sich um die beste Qualität handelt, fülle eine Tasse randvoll und trinke sie aus.

Werfe anschließend den elektrischen Mixer an und schlage eine Tasse voll Butter in der Schüssel schaumig. Füge einen Teelöffel Zucker hinzu und schlage weiter.

Stelle sicher, daß der Whisky noch immer OK ist! Versuche eine weitere Tasse. Schalte den Mixer aus.

Werfe zwei Eier in die Schüssel und schmeiße die Tasse mit den getrockneten Früchten hinterher. Mixe den Schalter wieder an. Falls die gefrüchteten Trockene zu klebrig werden, löse sie mit einem Schraubenzieher.

Schmecke das Backpulver ab und vergesse nicht den Whisky auf seine Färbung zu checken! Als nächstes siebe zwei Tassen Salz oder etwas ähnlichens. Was solls? Prüfe den Whisky!

Nun hacke den Zitronensaft klein und presse die Nüsse aus. Füge einen großen Löffel Rizinusöl hinzu und rühre alles mit dem Zeigefinger kräftig durch.

Löffel vom Zucker oder so. Irgendeiner wird doch in der Küche sein! Verdammt nochmal.

Fette den Ofen ein. Drehe die Kuchenform auf 350° C. Vergesse nicht den Schalter abzumixen. Schmeiße die Schüssel aus dem Fenster.

Trinke den Rest Whisky und gehe zu Bett.


----------



## emfau (6. Februar 2009)

....meinst wohl, so leichte Rezepte könnten wir nicht nachkochen....!
... nur eines ist schwierig: 

_WER BRINGT UNS INS BETT???  _


----------



## Delgado (6. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> ....meinst wohl, so leichte Rezepte könnten wir nicht nachkochen....!
> ... nur eines ist schwierig:
> 
> _WER BRINGT UNS INS BETT???  _



Tja rippi94 scheidet aus, der wurde vorher wegen Minderjährigkeit aus dem Haus verbannt .....


----------



## Delgado (6. Februar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> guckt Ihr hier....
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7842



Ich werd's wieder wie letztens machen. Starte von mir aus und komme Euch im Vierbuchermühlental entgegen.

Dann kann ich mit den Jungs noch in Ruhe Frühstücken.

Gruß & bis morgen.


----------



## rosadrnorden (6. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich werd's wieder wie letztens machen. Starte von mir aus und komme Euch im Vierbuchermühlental entgegen.
> 
> Dann kann ich mit den Jungs noch in Ruhe Frühstücken.
> 
> Gruß & bis morgen.


 
Ist aber für morgen schlecht, denn ich werde die Tour diesmal andersrum starten - über die alte Römer bzw. Nutscheidstr. und zurück über das Vierbuchermühlental

LG
Rosa


----------



## Delgado (6. Februar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Ist aber für morgen schlecht, denn ich werde die Tour diesmal andersrum starten - über die alte Römer bzw. Nutscheidstr. und zurück über das Vierbuchermühlental
> 
> LG
> Rosa



Dann fahr ich für mich ein Ründchen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## rosadrnorden (6. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Dann fahr ich für mich ein Ründchen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha


 
wir können es ja so machen, wenn wir morgen am Bahnhof sind, stimmen wir ab, wie wir fahren und ich sag dir dann per Handy kurz Bescheid - ok?


----------



## Delgado (6. Februar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> wir können es ja so machen, wenn wir morgen am Bahnhof sind, stimmen wir ab, wie wir fahren und ich sag dir dann per Handy kurz Bescheid - ok?




Ok


----------



## rosadrnorden (7. Februar 2009)

es regnet  

 

also alle man (Frau) den Regenschirm nicht vergessen, bis gleich











http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (8. Februar 2009)

Immerhin 42 ehrlich erworbene Punkte gestern! 
Gar nicht so schlecht, Mädels  

@ fittschy: schön, dass Du mit dabei warst. Fürs nächste Mal ein kleiner Tipp: bring doch einen Klappstuhl mit für die langen Wartezeiten zwischendurch 
LG Susi


----------



## fittschy (8. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Immerhin 42 ehrlich erworbene Punkte gestern!
> Gar nicht so schlecht, Mädels
> 
> @ fittschy: schön, dass Du mit dabei warst. Fürs nächste Mal ein kleiner Tipp: bring doch einen Klappstuhl mit für die langen Wartezeiten zwischendurch
> LG Susi


 
Hallöchen, ich hatte auf jeden Fall meinen Spaß, war wirklich nett mit euch. Mit dem Klappstuhl ist so ne Sache da ich mit meinem Gewicht schon genug zu tuhen habe, da kann ich kein Gramm zusätzlich gebrauchen und den Gepäckträger habe ich gerade abgeschraubt


----------



## Beach90 (8. Februar 2009)

Ah fittschy, dann warst du das gestern in Schladern am Bahnhof

Stand in deiner Nähe und hab das Canyon bewundert


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Februar 2009)

*@ emfau, rippi3*.
Da habt ihr heute ja ein Sahne Stück des Westerwaldes unter den Reifen gehabt.


Änderung: War mal wieder zuschnell


----------



## ultra2 (8. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ emfau, rippi3*.
> Da habt ihr heute ja ein Sahne Stück des Weterwaldes und den Reifen gehabt.



Aber aufpassen, kann rutschig sein.


----------



## emfau (9. Februar 2009)

In der Tat: ein rutschiges Stück Sahne!

Wir haben auch auf dem Weg einen ganzen Wanderer getroffen! Im Moment ist da echt noch nix los.

Aber wir hatten Spaß!


----------



## rosadrnorden (9. Februar 2009)

Ich dachte, daß Ihr wandern wolltet - und nicht Radfahren


----------



## emfau (9. Februar 2009)

Ja. Ursprünglich wollte ich die Strecke mit meiner Arbeitskollegin wandern. (Vorbereitung für Betriebsausflug im Juni 2009), musste aber kurzfristig umdisponieren.


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2009)

Mit dem Rad ist eh viel interessanter. (Fun, Geschwindigkeit,usw.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rippi3 (9. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Mit dem Rad ist eh viel interessanter. (Fun, Geschwindigkeit,usw.)


 
Bei uns war's mehr Fun als Geschwindigkeit 

Guckt mal - Fitschy hat ein neues Bild ! Sieht ihm schon viel ähnlicher als das andere...


----------



## emfau (10. Februar 2009)

Ja, meinst Du?
Also, ich hab ihn ohne Helm _nicht sofort erkannt _


----------



## fittschy (10. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Ja, meinst Du?
> Also, ich hab ihn ohne Helm _nicht sofort erkannt _


 Ich erkenne mich Morgens auch nie wenn ich in den Spiegel gucke, egal ob mit oder ohne Helm


----------



## emfau (10. Februar 2009)

@ delgado: .....is dat erlaubt.....?

.....Welpen ins Brötchen stecken....?


----------



## Delgado (10. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> @ delgado: .....is dat erlaubt.....?
> 
> .....Welpen ins Brötchen stecken....?



Besser als Riegel für unterwegs ..... bleibt auch frisch


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (12. Februar 2009)

Will jemand am Samstag ne Runde mit mir fahren?

Sonntag können wir voraussichtlich nicht, weil wir in Kottenheim sind,
- Poisonbike-Cup beginnt


----------



## rosadrnorden (12. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Will jemand am Samstag ne Runde mit mir fahren?
> 
> Sonntag können wir voraussichtlich nicht, weil wir in Kottenheim sind,
> - Poisonbike-Cup beginnt


 
Hätte Lust, kann von ca. 14 Uhr bis 17 Uhr - was wolltest denn fahren?

LG Rosa


----------



## emfau (13. Februar 2009)

Die Zeit passt mir auch.
Wenn wir drei Stunden unterwegs sind, können wir ja unterwegs einen kurzen Halt einplanen (Stromberg, Waldbröl, AK, Rüdesheim).
Dat Rippi3 sollte jetzt mal aufhören, Schäfchen zu kraulen und sich auch mal äußern.

Schönen Tag!


----------



## rippi3 (13. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Dat Rippi3 sollte jetzt mal aufhören, Schäfchen zu kraulen und sich auch mal äußern.
> 
> Schönen Tag!


 
Ich hab' ab jetzt extrem viel Zeit wg. Kurzarbeit. Muss nur noch 4 Tage im Februar arbeiten. Also... - vielleicht hat noch jemand 'nen 'Nebenjob' für mich... - wenn nicht, müsste ich halt die ganze Zeit Fahrrad fahren 
Samstag geht klar - müssen mal schauen, wie dann die Schneebedingungen aussehen bzw. wo man überhaupt fahren kann.

So - und jetzt mach' ich mir 'nen schönen Tag - heute ist frei


----------



## emfau (13. Februar 2009)

Fahren kann man überall. Selbachstal ist fast ganz frei, Straßen sowieso, also bis AK ist kein Problem. Der Schnee ist nicht sonderlich glatt.
Hatte nur gestern bergab im Schnee meine Mühe.

Kommt ihr um 14.00 Uhr (von mir aus auch früher) nach Hamm?


----------



## rosadrnorden (13. Februar 2009)

Muß leider absagen, Ann-Carolins Trainerin vom tanzen ist heute ins Krankenhaus gekommen und deshalb hab ich morgen nicht so viel Zeit, werde wahrscheinlich nur ne Stunde Rolle fahren. 

Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß 

LG Rosa


----------



## emfau (13. Februar 2009)

@ Rosa: Oh wie blöd!
Dann sehn wir uns warscheinlich erst am Karnevalsfreitag um neun Uhr in Wissen. Ich geb Dir noch ne Wegbeschreibung. 
Hatten heute Besprechung. Ihr kommt doch?


----------



## rosadrnorden (13. Februar 2009)

Ich denke schon, daß wir kommen, werden aber morgen beim Training abstimmen, weil manche Eltern gesagt haben, "oh so früh" 

Aber ich bin eigentlich ganz zuversichtlich

Melde mich morgen einfach nochmal

LG Rosa



P.S. hier noch die Links der Smileys

http://smiliestation.de/sport-smilies-7.html

http://www.my-smileys.de/


----------



## rosadrnorden (14. Februar 2009)

hallo emfau,
also wir kommen am Freitag


----------



## rippi3 (14. Februar 2009)

@ Susi:
Unsere Super-Pumpe von heute (wir haben zu zweit heute ca. 20 Min. gebraucht, um einen Reifen aufzupumpen) war von Fahrrad Feld und hat 2,95 gekostet -das war noch viel zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (14. Februar 2009)

Wieso meckerst Du jetzt über die Pumpe? 
Immerhin haben wir damit gut 2 bar in den Reifen bekommen. Ich wollte Dich doch schon an die Bahn schicken


----------



## Delgado (14. Februar 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> @ Susi:
> Unsere Super-Pumpe von heute (wir haben zu zweit heute ca. 20 Min. gebraucht, um einen Reifen aufzupumpen) war von Fahrrad Feld und hat 2,95 gekostet -das war noch viel zu viel





Da muss jeder mal durch ......


----------



## emfau (15. Februar 2009)

Das ist ein Test....! Danke Rosa


----------



## rippi3 (15. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Da muss jeder mal durch ......


 
Wie man während eines Rennens einen Schlauch wechselt und dann nicht zwangsläufig auf dem letzten Platz landet, hat mich schon immer ziemlich gewundert - seit gestern noch viel mehr


----------



## emfau (15. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Da muss jeder mal durch ......




Ok. Wir sind jetzt da durch.
Wie gehts jetzt weiter?


----------



## Delgado (15. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Ok. Wir sind jetzt da durch.
> Wie gehts jetzt weiter?



Bei Rose gibt's grad Top-Angebote nochma 50% reduziert. Da sollte sich eine gute Pumpe auftreiben lassen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## rippi3 (16. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Bei Rose gibt's grad Top-Angebote nochma 50% reduziert. Da sollte sich eine gute Pumpe auftreiben lassen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha


 
Es gibt doch solche Turbo-Aufpump-Patronen. Wie heissen die denn? Kriegt man die auch in 'nem normalen Fahrradladen?


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Februar 2009)

SKS-Airgun und Airchamp. Gibt es im sortierten Radladen. Es gab auch einmal ein Plagiat im Plus-Markt. Und immer eine Zweitpatrone mitführen, wenn es beim ersten Mal nicht auf Anhieb klappt . Außerdem reicht eine Patrone bei einem 2,4-Reifen mal soooo gerade.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Februar 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch solche Turbo-Aufpump-Patronen. Wie heissen die denn? Kriegt man die auch in 'nem normalen Fahrradladen?



Als Mitglied des MTBvD hättest Du als "Begrüßuingsgeschenk"  eine Quicker Bikepump erhalten müssen. Wie wärs da mal mit Nachfragen beim Juchhu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (16. Februar 2009)

Hände weg von Turbo-Aufpumppatronen!
Sonst nimmt der Frust kein Ende!




PS: Jemand der es gut mit Euch meint


----------



## Solanum (16. Februar 2009)

Wir haben mit den Topeak Pumpen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber ich zweifele nicht an, dass es auch SKS oder Quicker Dinger gut tun!...

Ich habe selber so ne Gaspatrone Pumpe noch nicht ausprobiert habe aber schon verschiedene Male meine Pumpe an Leute verliehen, welche vorher vergelblich sich mit dem Gas Ding rumgeärgert haben....Abgerissene Ventile waren auch schon dabei...

Slanum


----------



## rosadrnorden (16. Februar 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem kleinen Seminar "Wie pumpe ich am besten meinen Platten wieder auf" - vielleicht gibt uns der Löwe ja mal kostenlos ein kleines Technikseminar  

Aber bitte erst, wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist.


----------



## rosadrnorden (16. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht es am Sonntag aus mit Radfahren, bedingt durch den Karnevalsstreß könnte ich von 7:30 bis 9:30 fahren, will dann etwas Sieg mäßiges fahren, wer kommt mit?


----------



## emfau (16. Februar 2009)

Voraussichtlich will ich am Sonntag fahren.
Aber die Uhrzeit ist nicht Dein Ernst...?


----------



## rippi3 (16. Februar 2009)

@ Rosa: Nee, 7:30 Uhr am Sonntag ist viiieeel zu früh - Du bist ja jeck 
@ Alle anderen: In Sachen Reifenaufpumpen hört es sich fast so an, als wäre da das 'Super-Ding' noch nicht erfunden worden. Genau wie mit den Winter-Fahrradschuhen. Da kenn' ich auch keinen, der nach paar Stunden im Frostwetter noch warme Füsse hat 
Aber wenn mir so 'ne Patrone gegegnet, nehme ich die mal mit - nur um mal zu gucken, ob das funktioniert - ich pass' auch auf Ventile und Finger auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (16. Februar 2009)

....neee, ich will die Patronen nicht. 
Delgado und Solanum haben recht. Handbetrieb ist besser.
Ich hab eben gesehn, dass Luca eine Brauchbare hat.
Davon brauchen wir jetzt noch eine für mich.

Außerdem: das Problem ist doch nicht wirklich das Pumpen! Wer baut Dir denn den Reifen raus und rein? Wir hatten Glück, dass es der Vorderreifen war. 

@Rosa: wir brauchen einen 1.-Hilfe-Kurs für Plattfüsse. Sag Löwe bescheid
http://javascript<b></b>:showSmilie('15_8_200[1].gif','');

http://javascript<b></b>:showSmilie('4_17_10.gif','');


http://javascript<b></b>:showSmilie('4_17_10.gif','');


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Februar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Aber bitte erst, wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist.


 
Wann ist besser Wetter ???


----------



## Solanum (16. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> ....neee, ich will die Patronen nicht.
> Delgado und Solanum haben recht. Handbetrieb ist besser.
> Ich hab eben gesehn, dass Luca eine Brauchbare hat.
> Davon brauchen wir jetzt noch eine für mich.
> ...




Delgado und ich kommen mit Grillfleisch  und Salat vorbei... wenn schon Schrauberkurs, dann auch richtig... mit Grill eben

Slanum


----------



## rosadrnorden (16. Februar 2009)

ja 7:30 ist mein voller Ernst, denn ab 10:30 muß Ann-Carolin zum tanzen - und dann fahren wir nach Herchen zum Karnevalszug - Kamelle sammeln und natürlich was trinken

Also später ist leider nicht drin - SORRY


----------



## emfau (16. Februar 2009)

Super!!!


"Super" ist natürlich Solanums Idee!


----------



## emfau (17. Februar 2009)

@endorphinjunkies: was ist denn in Euch gefahren?
Pfeilschnell auf den 12. Platz vorgeschossen......!
	


Holt Euch den Rheinland-MTB-Cup. Die schwächeln im Moment.


----------



## rosadrnorden (17. Februar 2009)

schickst du mir bitte noch als PM die Anfahrtsbeschreibung für Freitag


----------



## rippi3 (17. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> @endorphinjunkies: was ist denn in Euch gefahren?
> Pfeilschnell auf den 12. Platz vorgeschossen......!
> 
> Holt Euch den Rheinland-MTB-Cup. Die schwächeln im Moment.


Jetzt sind erst Mal die Turteltäubchen dran mit vorschiessen - ich hab ab morgen frei bis Aschermittwoch - trallallaaaaahhh


----------



## rosadrnorden (17. Februar 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind erst Mal die Turteltäubchen dran mit vorschiessen - ich hab ab morgen frei bis Aschermittwoch - trallallaaaaahhh


 

Ich habe von Donnerstag bis einschließlich Aschermittwoch auch frei, aber leider keine Zeit zum trainieren


----------



## Solanum (17. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> @endorphinjunkies: was ist denn in Euch gefahren?
> Pfeilschnell auf den 12. Platz vorgeschossen......!
> 
> 
> ...




hihi.... jetzt wo Du´s sagts.... mal sehen was sich machen lässt!! 

...Joe ist grade auf Mallorca gelandet, und sollte nun gut was zusammen strampeln.... und Delgado geht anfang März die Insel erkunden...

ich muss leider gaaaanz viel schreiben.... schnief... ich kann deshalb nicht mit 

wat isn nu eigentlich mit Schrauberkurs und Grillen.... 


Slanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (18. Februar 2009)

@Solanum und TT's: den Frauenschrauberkurs machen wir am besten am 14. März!

Dann geht's richtig rund!


----------



## rosadrnorden (18. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> @Solanum und TT's: den Frauenschrauberkurs machen wir am besten am 14. März!
> 
> Dann geht's richtig rund!


 
 Wieso, feierst Du dann Deinen Geburtstag nach?


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Februar 2009)

Bonitas Vorderläufe stehen bei mir im Flur ...bald kannst du wieder über die Trails heizen!

Rippi94 oder Emfrau kann sie ja morgen nach der AG mitnehmen.

Gruß Bonne

P.S. Hat auch nix gekostet. Der Kundenservice bei German-A- ist einfach super!!!! ...da könntest du dich doch aus reiner Dankbarkeit mal für das Frauenrennen in Pracht melden ....und die anderen TT´s ziehen am besten gleich mit. Das ist dann für euch die Weltmeisterschaft der TT´s!


----------



## Solanum (18. Februar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ....und die anderen TT´s ziehen am besten gleich mit. Das ist dann für euch die *Weltmeisterschaft *der TT´s!



ja Super 

...bei der TT WM hat dann dat Mäxchen auch reelle Siegeschancen

Slanum


----------



## Solanum (18. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> @Solanum und TT's: den Frauenschrauberkurs machen wir am besten am 14. März!
> 
> Dann geht's richtig rund!



am 14. März hab ich Geburtstag


----------



## Delgado (18. Februar 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> ja Super
> 
> ...bei der TT WM hat dann dat Mäxchen auch reelle Siegeschancen
> 
> Slanum




Neeeeee, Luca ist auch ne TurtelTussie.


----------



## rippi3 (19. Februar 2009)

@Bonne: Das bringst Du wirklich fertig, mich in Pracht ins Rennen zu schicken.... 
Da muss ich neben dem 'Schrauberkurs' aber schnellstens weitere Kurse belegen. Der Wichtigste wäre: "Wie *fahre* ich einen Trail runter ohne zu Schieben".
Im Moment sieht das mit den Trails bergab so aus:
1. Ich bin alleine unterwegs: Ich fahre erst gar nicht da lang, wo's steil bergab geht
2. Ich fahre im Rudel: Ich warte, bis alle Mitfahrer vor mir sind -falls ich nicht eh' schon die Letzte bin - und fahre (oder schiebe, je nachdem, wie steil es ist) in gebührendem Abstand hinterher. 
Wer könnte denn einen solchen Kurs anbieten?
Pierre ja wohl nicht - der ist ja nur bergauf der Schnellste, gell 
@ Pierre, vielleicht könntest Du ja mitmachen, damit Du auch bergab der Schnellste wirst


----------



## emfau (19. Februar 2009)

@Rippi3 und rosadrnorden: hab eben mit Bonne geredet. Ich hab ihm gesagt, dass wir den Cup mitfahren. 





Vor allem "Pracht" sei überhaupt kein Problem...





Wir wohnten ja ortsnah und könnten dort täglich üben...










...is doch ok für euch, gell Mädels!


----------



## emfau (19. Februar 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> am 14. März hab ich Geburtstag




Ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo emfau,

ich hoffe es hat Euch gut gefallen...


----------



## donnyS (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo Mädel`s 


habe mich nu endlich hier auch mal angemeldet.
Und da Ihr hier grad so ne schöne Rubrik aufgemacht habt dacht ich mir ich schreib mal rein.
Bin nach Schulbankdrücken nu wieder aufs Radel gekommen, wurde auch Zeit nach dem vielen fetten Mensaessen und so.:kotz:
Glückwunsch zu eurem Forum und Hochachtung vor eurem 
sportlichen Ehrgeitz.
Wie sieht den bei Euch so der Radelplan für WE aus, könnte dringend mal paar Punkte brauchen.


----------



## rosadrnorden (20. Februar 2009)

donnyS schrieb:


> Hallo Mädel`s
> 
> 
> habe mich nu endlich hier auch mal angemeldet.
> ...


 
Also, bedingt durch Karneval habe ich persönlich am Wochenende so gut wie gar keine Zeit. Werde aber am Sonntag von 07:30 bis ca. 9:30 locker an der Sieg entlangradeln - aber was die Mädels sonst so geplant haben weiß ich nicht.

Schön, daß Du Dich aber nochmal bei uns meldest.


----------



## emfau (20. Februar 2009)

Hi rosa,

toller Aufritt heute. Unsere Kinder (aber auch die Erwachsenen) waren total begeistert

http://javascript<b></b>:showSmilie('laola.gif','');

http://javascript<b></b>:showSmilie('laola.gif','');




Nochmal Danke fürs Kommen!


http://javascript<b></b>:showSmilie('anniefreu2[1].gif','');

http://javascript<b></b>:showSmilie('wiggle.gif','');


----------



## donnyS (20. Februar 2009)

Ähhh Sonntag! *7:30????* Bist du da sicher?


----------



## rosadrnorden (20. Februar 2009)

donnyS schrieb:


> Ähhh Sonntag! *7:30????* Bist du da sicher?


 
Ja, leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (20. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Hi rosa,
> 
> toller Aufritt heute. Unsere Kinder (aber auch die Erwachsenen) waren total begeistert
> 
> ...


 
Wie gesagt, sind gerne gekommen, nächstes Jahr klappt dass bestimmt auch an Weiberfasnacht   

 








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## emfau (20. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht den bei Euch so der Radelplan für WE aus, könnte dringend mal paar Punkte brauchen.[/quote]

Hi Stephan,

morgen sind Luca und ich in Wesel zur LD.




Für Sonntag ist noch nix geplant.


----------



## emfau (20. Februar 2009)

@Rippi3: Bonita ist so gut wie fertig. Gabel ist drin. Luca konnte/wollte die Bremse nicht befestigen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> @Rippi3: Bonita ist so gut wie fertig. Gabel ist drin. Luca konnte/wollte die Bremse nicht befestigen.





Hi Emfau, vllt kann Deerk das Problem lösen, und gleich auch noch eine längere Leitung einbauen. Wäre nötig...


P.S. mein Sattel ist auch noch nicht da?

@donny: habe SA viel Zeit, weil rippi3 nicht kann und emfau / Rippi94 nicht da sind ...


----------



## donnyS (20. Februar 2009)

Hmmmm.. Sammstag ist immer schwierig,aber wir können Nachmittags mal telefonotrieren .
Donny


----------



## emfau (21. Februar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hi Emfau, vllt kann Deerk das Problem lösen, und gleich auch noch eine längere Leitung einbauen. Wäre nötig...
> 
> 
> P.S. mein Sattel ist auch noch nicht da?
> ...



Wir werden um 8.00 Uhr aufbrechen nach Wesel. Deerk macht den Laden erst um 9.00 Uhr auf. Deshalb können wir Bonita nicht mehr abliefern. 
Die Leitungen waren Luca zu kurz, um sie zu befestigen.

Für den Fall, dass ihr nach Hamm kommt: wir stellen Bonita ins Fahrradkabäuschen. Den Schlüssel hat Ela.
Was ist mit Ela? Hat sie noch die Grippe gekriegt?




Oder einen Auftritt?


----------



## donnyS (21. Februar 2009)

hallo Susi,
wie wars bei der LD?
Für Morgen schon was in Planung?


----------



## emfau (21. Februar 2009)

Nee, nix geplant. Wir wollen aber fahren, wenn es nicht zu doll regnet. 



Ich sag mal, 11.00 Uhr ab Hamm. Du auch, Manfred?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Nee, nix geplant. Wir wollen aber fahren, wenn es nicht zu doll regnet.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich sag mal, 11.00 Uhr ab Hamm. Du auch, Manfred?



Wenns nicht zu doll regnet

Heute war ich Höhlenforscher:





Leider hatte der Winterdienst den Weg vergessen 7km Eis


----------



## emfau (21. Februar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wenns nicht zu doll regnet
> 
> Heute war ich Höhlenforscher:
> 
> ...




Sieht fast aus wie die Tunneleinfahrt in Marienthal. Ich glaube ja nicht, dass sich das Gleisbett unterm Schnee befindet. 
Wo warst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Sieht fast aus wie die Tunneleinfahrt in Marienthal. Ich glaube ja nicht, dass sich das Gleisbett unterm Schnee befindet.
> Wo warst Du?




Ne, das ist in Wildenburg. Der Weg geht über eine alte Bahntrasse nach Freudenberg zum Goldenen M


----------



## donnyS (22. Februar 2009)

Mist Regenwetter!


----------



## rippi3 (22. Februar 2009)

donnyS schrieb:


> Mist Regenwetter!


 
Ja, echt fies heute... - da ist es gar nicht so schlimm, dass ich die Grippe habe 

Die anderen sind aber keine Weicheier und fahren heute trotzdem


----------



## rippi3 (22. Februar 2009)

Und Frau Rosa hat heute nochmal ein besonderes Lob verdient !!!

Extra früh aufgestanden - echt tapfer ... - auch auch 'n bischen verrückt


----------



## emfau (22. Februar 2009)

...wie soll man da gute Laune kriegen??
Regen am Sonntag!!



Nach dem ersten km schon drei Hosen durchgeweicht...., Schutzblech vergessen!!



Dann noch der nörgelnde Halbwüchsige, der alles besser wusste....,



... aber gleich mach ich mir was leckeres zu essen, dann wird meine Laune besser, -hoffe ich.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Dann noch der nörgelnde Halbwüchsige, der alles besser wusste....,




und dann noch Dein Sohn, der auch keine Lust hatte...


----------



## rosadrnorden (22. Februar 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Und Frau Rosa hat heute nochmal ein besonderes Lob verdient !!!
> 
> Extra früh aufgestanden - echt tapfer ... - auch auch 'n bischen verrückt


 
Vielen lieben Dank, aber wo ich unterwegs war, da hat es kaum geregnet, dafür haben wir dann beim Karnevalsfrühschoppen im Regen gestanden und eben beim Umzug in Herchen ebenfalls

Morgen fahre ich nach Kölle - de Zoch kütt 
	



Hier noch einer für die ganze Rippi Bande


----------



## emfau (22. Februar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank, aber wo ich unterwegs war, da hat es kaum geregnet, dafür haben wir dann beim Karnevalsfrühschoppen im Regen gestanden und eben beim Umzug in Herchen ebenfalls
> 
> Morgen fahre ich nach Kölle - de Zoch kütt
> 
> ...




Mann, sind die gut!

Sag rosa, hast Du noch nicht die Nase voll vom Karneval?? 



Is ja völlig verrückt, was Du da machst! Und morgen noch nach Kölle??!!




Dass Du dann aber auch noch ans Radfahren denkst, is ja wahnsinn!
Respekt!


----------



## rosadrnorden (22. Februar 2009)

Es geht, aber der Karnevals-Höhrpunkt, der ist ja am Dienstag bei uns in Dattenfeld - endlich auch mal Kamelle werfen  

 

P.S. Freu mich aber auch schon auf Ashermittwoch, wenn endlich alles vorbei ist. Aber in zwei Wochen geht das Training für den Tanz nächstes Jahr wieder los








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (23. Februar 2009)

Hi rosa, können wir morgen Abend oder Mittwoch mal telefonieren wegen Samstag?



Viel Spaß beim Zoch in Dattenfeld. Ich schmeiss zur gleichen Zeit in Wissen (dienstlich!)


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Hi rosa, können wir morgen Abend oder Mittwoch mal telefonieren wegen Samstag?
> 
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Zoch in Dattenfeld. Ich schmeiss zur gleichen Zeit in Wissen (dienstlich!)


 
Hallo Emfau, habe mich nicht eingeloggt, deshalb schreib ich mit löwe, am besten ist, wenn wir am Mittwoch telefonieren, so gegen 18 Uhr?

Bin total fertig, bin grad erst von Kölle nach Hause gekommen .


----------



## emfau (23. Februar 2009)

...du bist ja jeck!

http://javascript<b></b>:showSmilie('konfetti.gif','');

http://javascript<b></b>:showSmilie('polon.gif','');




Mittoch, 18.00 Uhr is ok.




Ruh' Dich erst mal!


----------



## rosadrnorden (24. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> ...du bist ja jeck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So ausgeruht habe ich mich jetzt, glaub ich 

Aber endlich haben wir in unserem Forum auch mal ein Geburtstagskind.

Alles Alles liebe emfau



 

 

 

 

 








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2009)

*@ Emfau:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## emfau (26. Februar 2009)

Danke für die guten Wünsche!



@Rippi3: rosa und ich haben beschlossen, am Samstag Mittag/Nachmittag noch ne Runde zu fahren.
Ich hab auch schon eine Idee, wohin!



Also: Wechselsachen mitbringen, der Koch kommt um 17.00 Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnyS (27. Februar 2009)

Mensch Susi, wenn du weiter so früh morgens postest dann pennste  aufem Rad bald genauso ein wie der Letze deiner drei Racer und du fährst alle übern Haufen.


----------



## rosadrnorden (27. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Danke für die guten Wünsche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wann sollen wir denn morgen kommen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. März 2009)

@ Emfau: Schön war es gestern.
Wann hast du das nächste mal Geburtstag??


Auch das essen war klasse.


----------



## emfau (1. März 2009)

...ihr wisst ja: ich habe weder Kosten noch Mühen gescheut, um dieses zauberhafte 5-Gänge-Menü zubereiten zu lassen (warum hast Du denn nur die Vorspeise fotografiert?).




(wie gut, Rosa, dass wir Deinen Salat hatten!)


----------



## rippi3 (1. März 2009)

@Rosa: Aus dem Tagebuch der Rippies
Heute waren wir in Pracht und haben zu Fuß die Rennstrecke begutachtet. Gut, dass wir unsere Bergsteiger-Schuhe angezogen hatten, denn kurz nach dem Start beim Sportplatz geht es im Wald einen mächtig steilen Weg hinunter (die Rampe) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- hier steht beim Rennen die Lichtschranke für die Geschwindigkeitsmessung, ein neuer Rekord bringt 100 . Bei meinem aktuellen technischen Fahrkönnen ist das meine erste Stelle zum Absteigen. 
Mit viel Übung, bei Trockenheit und guter Tagesform könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass wir den Berg irgendwann auch auf dem Fahrrad herunter fahren können, denn unten ist eine ganz gute Auslaufzone. Diese muss man auch ganz dringend mit viel Schwung durchfahren, um den darauffolgenden steilen Anstieg zumindest bis zur Hälfte hochzukommen. Oben wird es allerdings wieder so steil, das man absteigen muss. Danach kann man auf einem normalen Waldweg ein gutes Stück fahren, bevor es in einen anspruchsvollen Wald-Trail mit fast senkrechtem Einstieg geht (Schiebestelle). Auf der Fahrt bergab holpert man über unzählige Wurzeln  mit reichlich Übung und viel trocknender Sonne können wir den abschnittsweise fahren. 
Hier sollte ein Sanitäter postiert sein, um uns die blutenden Wunden zu verbinden  sicher werden wir in dem Trail mehrfach stürzen.






Unten können wir dann nach einer kleinen Schikane auf dem Waldweg ein bisschen ausruhen. Ca. ab hier müssten wir mit den ersten schnellen Fahrern von hinten rechnen, die uns überrunden und sollten uns daher schön rechts halten, sonst:





Die vielen Höhenmeter, die wir gerade nach unten gefahren (oder geschoben) haben, müssen wir jetzt wieder hinauf. Der steile Waldweg heißt Kniebeißer (Kotzberg) und sieht so aus, als wenn er seinem Namen alle Ehre macht (steil und ewig lang). 
Oben können wir dann ganz kurz wieder verschnaufen - dort steht eine Bank, bevor es einen für uns unfahrbaren, steilen Trail hinauf geht, der über und über von Wurzeln übersäht ist (heißt Wurzelsepp). Bei heißem Wetter im Hochsommer ist selbst das hochschieben hier eine Herausforderung, die uns alles abverlangen wird. Deshalb sollte hier der nächste Sanitäter postiert werden, der uns im Notfall mit zusätzlichem Sauerstoff am leben halten kann. 
Nach dieser Schiebepassage sieht man schon wieder den Sportplatz. Leider darf man dann noch nicht ins Ziel fahren, sondern fährt wieder links einen schönen Waldtrail mit viel Schatten hinunter. Hier gibt es viele Baumstümpfe und Wurzeln  ist aber fahrbar, solange es trocken ist und man nicht auf dem Sattel sitzt. 
Spätestens ab jetzt sollten wir anfangen zu beten, dass uns Solanum bald überholt, damit wir das Martyrium nicht noch einmal über uns ergehen lassen müssen. 
In der Hoffnung, dass wir nicht noch Snakebite und steile Heike fahren müssen,
geht es ab jetzt nur noch bergauf bis zur Ziellinie am Sportplatz. 
Eigentlich hatte ich mir meine Anwesenheit bei dem Rennen ganz anders vorgestellt


----------



## Delgado (2. März 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> @Rosa: Aus dem Tagebuch der Rippies
> Heute waren wir in Pracht und haben zu Fuß die Rennstrecke begutachtet. Gut, dass wir unsere Bergsteiger-Schuhe angezogen hatten, denn kurz nach dem Start beim Sportplatz geht es im Wald einen mächtig steilen Weg hinunter (die Rampe)
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse Beschreibung 
Dürfte ich das ggf. verwenden? 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## rippi3 (2. März 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klasse Beschreibung
> Dürfte ich das ggf. verwenden?
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Na klar - aber bitte nicht zu Deiner eigenen Rennvorbereitung verwenden, sonst sehe ich für Deinen Europermeistertitel schwarz


----------



## Delgado (2. März 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Na klar - aber bitte nicht zu Deiner eigenen Rennvorbereitung verwenden, sonst sehe ich für Deinen Europermeistertitel schwarz



Neeee, wollte ich Gertrud mal zeigen.

Danke & Gruß

Micha


----------



## emfau (7. März 2009)

So. Ich hol uns mal schnell wieder auf die erste Seite.



Bevor wir hier ganz einschlafen teil ich euch mit, dass wir heute fahren wollen. Das Wetter sieht ziemlich gut aus.






Außerdem können wir das Wochenende ganz neu planen, weil das Rennen morgen in Adenau leider ausfällt!


Mein Rad ist auch repariert. Ich muss es nur gleich noch abholen. 

Bis später!


----------



## rosadrnorden (7. März 2009)

Hallo Emfau,

was wolltest Du denn heute fahren? 

Hab die ganze Woche kaum trainiert und hätte Lust auf ein schönes Töurchen - meld Dich doch mal per Telefon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (7. März 2009)

Oh Mann, hab leider so spät  nicht mehr rein geschaut!


Beim nächten Mal telefonieren wir direkt.



Ela und ich haben ne schöne Tour gemacht. Schade, dass Du nicht mit warst! 




Für morgen ist ja wieder Regen angesagt. 





Mal abwarten, wie es morgen aussieht.


----------



## rosadrnorden (7. März 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Oh Mann, hab leider so spät nicht mehr rein geschaut!
> 
> 
> Beim nächten Mal telefonieren wir direkt.
> ...


 

Tel. morgen so gegen 9 Uhr? - wo seid Ihr denn lang gefahren?


----------



## emfau (7. März 2009)

Erst hoch nach Halscheid, weiter Richtung Waldbröl. Runter ins Holper Bachtal bis Wissen, dann ins Nistertal, hoch nach Eng, über Flögert, wieder runter ins Selbachstal, dann nach Hause, 48 km, fein langsam ...


----------



## rippi3 (9. März 2009)

Schnell mal was reinschreiben, damit wir nicht wieder auf Seite 2 abrutschen:


----------



## emfau (12. März 2009)

So.........,
hab jetzt mein Rad wieder mit neuem SLX-Antrieb. Funktioniert astrein und sieht gut aus!


----------



## rippi3 (12. März 2009)

Ooooch - schad', dass ich am WE nicht mitfahren kann wg. Musik...


----------



## emfau (13. März 2009)

_Jetzt kommen echte NEWS:_ 

 

 









-habe Kontakt aufgenommen zu einer Gruppe Frauen aus dem beschaulichen Ort Seifen im Holper Bachtal, die auch Mountain-Bike fahren.  
Morgen werden wir die erste gemeinsame Runden drehen!


----------



## emfau (15. März 2009)

Gestern haben wir eine schöne Tour gemacht! 
Wir starteten von Forst aus Richtung Erblingen und Waldbröl. Oberhalb von Waldbröl ging es weiter über Appenhagen bis Hagdorn. 


Dort haben wir eine Rast eingelegt. 


Von Hagdorn ging es über den Galgenberg 


über einen schönen Waldweg runter ins Holper Bachtal. 
In Neuhöfchen begann der Aufstieg durch den Wald nach Forst, auch ein toller Weg! 
In Forst trennte sich die Gruppe. 






Wir hatten einen sehr schönen Nachmittag! 
Vielen Dank an Judith, Ricki, Tajana und Jürgen! 



Viele Grüße, Susi


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. März 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


>


 

Kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (17. März 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Kein Problem


 

Vielen lieben Dank  

 


http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Solanum (17. März 2009)

sagtmal....
solln wa den grill und schraber Plan noch mal aufgreifen?

was meint ihr?

Liebe Grüße, Iris


----------



## rippi3 (18. März 2009)

Also, ich bin sofort dabei, wenn sich jemand opfert, uns was beigbringen zu wollen. Ich fahr' auch gerne mal alleine durch die Gegend und hab' immer bischen Schiss, dass irgendwas kaputt geht -Werkzeug habe ich zwar immer dabei, aber ob ich das dann richtig zum Einsatz bringen würde - na ja, da hab' ich leichte Zweifel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Meinste Pierre würde das vielleicht machen? 
*PIERRE.....*


----------



## rosadrnorden (18. März 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Also, ich bin sofort dabei, wenn sich jemand opfert, uns was beigbringen zu wollen. Ich fahr' auch gerne mal alleine durch die Gegend und hab' immer bischen Schiss, dass irgendwas kaputt geht -Werkzeug habe ich zwar immer dabei, aber ob ich das dann richtig zum Einsatz bringen würde - na ja, da hab' ich leichte Zweifel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wenn wir den Pierre mit einem Grillfest bestechen, dann macht er das bestimmt.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. März 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Also, ich bin sofort dabei, wenn sich jemand opfert, uns was beigbringen zu wollen. Ich fahr' auch gerne mal alleine durch die Gegend und hab' immer bischen Schiss, dass irgendwas kaputt geht -Werkzeug habe ich zwar immer dabei, aber ob ich das dann richtig zum Einsatz bringen würde - na ja, da hab' ich leichte Zweifel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gibt aber keine Punkte


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. März 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Wenn wir den Pierre mit einem Grillfest bestechen, dann macht er das bestimmt.


 
*Können wir gerne machen.*
Ich liebe Bauchspeck ganz Kross, dabei Kräuter Butter und BaguetteUnd dazu eine EISKALTE COLA !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (18. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Können wir gerne machen.*
> Ich liebe Bauchspeck ganz Kross, dabei Kräuter Butter und BaguetteUnd dazu eine EISKALTE COLA !!!!



Damit wirste aber nicht schneller, wenn das der Ollo liest biste raus bei Locus


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. März 2009)

Bio-Schwein und Light Cola, natürlich.
Kannst auch gerne mitmachen.


----------



## Solanum (18. März 2009)

au fein

also Kräuterbutter á la Iris (Bio Butter mit Bio Kräutern) und Nachtisch (Bio Quarkspeise) bring ich mit

abba wo den?... ich würds echt gerne bei mir anbieten... aber in ner Studentenbude ohne Garten.... na ich weis nicht...

Grüße, Iris


----------



## rippi3 (19. März 2009)

Garten gibt's z.B. hier - und auch einen Grill


----------



## rosadrnorden (19. März 2009)

ich bring dann den Bauchspeck mit


----------



## Solanum (19. März 2009)

ja das klingt doch schonmal vielversprechend....

und WANN?

Liebe Grüße aus der Sonne in Rösrath, Iris


----------



## rosadrnorden (19. März 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> ja das klingt doch schonmal vielversprechend....
> 
> und WANN?
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus der Sonne in Rösrath, Iris


 
Wie sieht es denn mit Ostersamstag aus, frag dann mal den Löwen, ob er da auch kann


----------



## emfau (20. März 2009)

....hmmmm, ihr seid ja schon lecker am Planen.....






Leider ist das komplette Rippi- Geschwader über Ostern ausgeflogen 







Könnt ihr auch am 4. April?
Dann gibts aber kein Bauchspeck, sonst kommt ihr alle am nächsten Tag in Boos die Brücke nicht hoch.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. März 2009)

4.4. ist die "Ronde van Flandern" !!!!
Flandern Rundfahrt, ich fahre als Training dort die 100km runde

Boos fahre ich nicht.


----------



## rosadrnorden (20. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> 4.4. ist die "Ronde van Flandern" !!!!
> Flandern Rundfahrt, ich fahre als Training dort die 100km runde
> 
> Boos fahre ich nicht.


 
Da bin ich auch, aber ich fahre eine kleinere Runde 

Was ist mit Sonntag, schaut mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8053


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rippi3 (21. März 2009)

Wie... - Schwierigkeit: leicht ; Tempo:langsam...???
Breite Waldwege ... ???








Ich denke, wir trainieren für Pracht 





So wird das nie was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also dann bis morgen um 10


----------



## rosadrnorden (21. März 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Wie... - Schwierigkeit: leicht ; Tempo:langsam...???
> Breite Waldwege ... ???
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das schreib ich doch nur, damit uns für Pracht keiner auf der Liste hat...  



http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## rosadrnorden (21. März 2009)

ist emfaus Rad wieder ganz???


----------



## Rippi94 (22. März 2009)

ja, emfau ist pünktlich am Treffpunkt°


----------



## rosadrnorden (22. März 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Garten gibt's z.B. hier - und auch einen Grill


 

wie ist es denn mit dem 25.04. - vorher ein kleines Töurchen und dann schrauben...  

 



http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## emfau (22. März 2009)

Der 25.04. geht bei mir.


----------



## rippi3 (22. März 2009)

Oh, ich sehe gerade in meinem Kalender, dass ich an dem 25. abends zu einem Geburtstag muss - aber tagsüber hab' ich da Zeit


----------



## Delgado (23. März 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Der 25.04. geht bei mir.



Am 25.4. ist der SKS Marathon.
Oder fahrt Ihr da nicht?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## rosadrnorden (23. März 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Am 25.4. ist der SKS Marathon.
> Oder fahrt Ihr da nicht?
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Ich fahr da nicht, Löwe auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. März 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Ich fahr da nicht, Löwe auch nicht



Und vergesst euer Werkzeug nicht, ohne das könnt ihr nix schrauben

Meins habe ich natürlich beim SKS Marathon dabei


----------



## rippi3 (25. März 2009)

Der Kurzarbeiter-Wettergott meint es wieder nicht gut mit mir - 3 Tage frei und dann so'n Sauwetter. Da bleibt nur noch die Rolle... - und im Fernsehn kommt tagsüber auch nix was man im Hintergrund ertragen könnte.
Dabei wollte ich doch noch sooooo viele WP-Punkte für uns einfahren...


----------



## ultra2 (25. März 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Der Kurzarbeiter-Wettergott meint es wieder nicht gut mit mir - 3 Tage frei und dann so'n Sauwetter. Da bleibt nur noch die Rolle... - und im Fernsehn kommt tagsüber auch nix was man im Hintergrund ertragen könnte.
> Dabei wollte ich doch noch sooooo viele WP-Punkte für uns einfahren...



Ich finde ihr habt einen hervorragenden vierten Platz im regionalen Ranking

Alle Achtung



Die Windecker Bengel sind doch auch nur zwei Plätze besser.

Und nachdem der WP ja quasi vorbei ist - wann ist "Das große Treffen 2009"?


----------



## rippi3 (25. März 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> wann ist "Das große Treffen 2009"?


Großes Treffen...? Davon weiß ich ja noch gar nix.
Ist das ein 'Offizielles' Treffen von allen Lokalteams (auch 'Flotte Lotten' und 'Pussy Club?) - oder hast Du Dir das gerade ausgedacht


----------



## ultra2 (25. März 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Großes Treffen...? Davon weiß ich ja noch gar nix.
> Ist das ein 'Offizielles' Treffen von allen Lokalteams (auch 'Flotte Lotten' und 'Pussy Club?) - oder hast Du Dir das gerade ausgedacht



Laß dir das vom Pierre mal erklären. Ist sein Baby.


----------



## joscho (25. März 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Laß dir das vom Pierre mal erklären. Ist sein Baby.



Wollen wir nur hoffen, dass er es diesmal in trockene Tücher bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (25. März 2009)

Laß dir das vom Pierre mal erklären. Ist sein Baby.[/quote]


Hey Löwe, jetzt mal raus mit der Sprache!


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. März 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Laß dir das vom Pierre mal erklären. Ist sein Baby.


 

Hey Löwe, jetzt mal raus mit der Sprache! 

[/quote]

Am Anfang eines jeden Jahres gibts die Saison Eröffnung für Rund in Windeck/Windeck Trails,
mit möglichst vielen Bikern aus gesamt Köln-Bonn und Umgebung(natürlich auch alle anderen Lokale Forem).
Sieh hier das letzte mal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5875

*Auch 2009 wirds eins geben: Bin schon am Planen, in den nächsten Tagen habe ich ein Meeting mit dem Wetterfrosch.*


----------



## rosadrnorden (28. März 2009)

Hi Mädels,

was ist denn mit morgen, bräuchte noch ne etwas längere Tour ca. 3 bis 4 Stunden - wo fahren wir und wo ist Treffpunkt.

Meldet euch doch mal

LG Rosa 

 




http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## emfau (28. März 2009)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht. 



Wir haben Jahreshauptversammlung vom Verein in Remscheid. Anschließend hol ich Luca vom MTB-Lehrgang ab. 



Wäre schön gewesen, am letzten WP-Tag noch ein paar gemeinsame Punkte zu machen.


----------



## rippi3 (28. März 2009)

Hallo Rosa, leider kann ich morgen auch nicht. Bin den ganzen Tag in Köln zum Singen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Echt schade, dass wir unsere letzen Pünktchen nicht zusammen einfahren können 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was machen wir denn ab Montag ohne Winterpokal 
Da fall' ich bestimmt in ein tiiiiieefes Loch


----------



## emfau (28. März 2009)

In das tiefe Loch bin ich heute schon gefallen 


.... und- verdammt noch mal- drin stecken geblieben mit meine neuen weißen Überschuhen!!


----------



## rosadrnorden (29. März 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

hier hab ich was für uns gefunden. In der Trainingsverwaltung habe ich eine Trainingsgruppe Turteltäubchen erstellt. Wie ihr euch dort anmelden könnt ein Zitat von den Machern: 

Bei uns haben sich die Anfragen von Trainingsgruppen und Vereinen gehäuft, die gerne so ähnlich wie mit den Winterpokalgruppen ihr Training gemeinsam an zentraler Stelle dokumentieren möchten - das ganze Jahr über.

Rikman hat die Trainingsverwaltung um die Gruppenfunktion erweitert - für die normalen Einzelnutzer ändert sich nichts.

Seit heute gibt es dafür in der Trainingsverwaltung einen neuen Gruppenbereich - hier kurz die Funktionen umrissen:

*Gruppen und Nutzer*


Es können Trainingsgruppen erstellt werden 
Der Gründer der Trainingsgruppe ist der Verwalter der Gruppe 
Benutzer können per Klick einen Aufnahmeantrag stellen 
der Verwalter kann diesen Antrag annehmen, dann ist der neue Benutzer auch Mitglied dieser Gruppe 
eine Gruppe kann beliebig viele Mitglieder haben 
der Verwalter der Gruppe kann seine Verwalter-Funktion an ein anderes Mitglied der Gruppe abgeben 
Ein Benutzer kann eine Gruppe jederzeit verlassen 
*Einträge und Auswertungen*


jedes bestätigte Gruppenmitglied kann alle anderen Einträge aller anderen Mitglieder dieser Gruppe sehen 
Für die Gruppenmitglieder werden statistische Auswertungen über die Gruppe und ihre Mitglieder erstellt 
Soviel zu den Funktionen dieser ersten Version.

Den neuen Bereich findest in der Trainingsverwaltung unter dem neuen Punkt "Trainingsgruppe"


Das ist doch für uns das richtige - oder??? 

 






http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## emfau (29. März 2009)

Das ist doch für uns das richtige - oder???  






Is dat Euer Ernst?

Ich war eigentlich froh, dass der Scheiß ein Ende hat.  





Ab morgen will ich wieder langsam mit Rauchen anfangen, 




mir drei neue Liebhaber suchen 








und mal zwei Wochen Urlaub machen.


----------



## ultra2 (29. März 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Das ist doch für uns das richtige - oder???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei den Liebhabern würde ich mir gern Bedenkzeit ausbitten, aber beim Rest würde ich sofort zustimmen.


----------



## Tazz (29. März 2009)

*Sehr Cool *

​
........... kann man denn dann auch eure Fleisspunkte von aussen ansehen ?
gut das wir nicht auf so ne Idee kommen 

Gratulation für Platz 4 im Lokalenrenking





​
Grüße
Tazz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (30. März 2009)

Danke, Tazz!

Für die erster Teilnahme am WP nicht schlecht.

Klar sieht man uns die Fleißpunkte an. Die ganzen Gesichtsfalten sind durch den Fahrtwind hinter die Ohren gerutscht.
Wir sehen jetzt aus wie mit 15 Jahre.


----------



## rosadrnorden (30. März 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Sehr Cool *
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


 

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## emfau (30. März 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> hier hab ich was für uns gefunden. In der Trainingsverwaltung habe ich eine Trainingsgruppe Turteltäubchen erstellt. Wie ihr euch dort anmelden könnt ein Zitat von den Machern:
> 
> ...






@ Rosa:
Ja klar machen wir das.
Machst Du das, Rosa? Ich meine, die Trainingsgruppe eröffnen.


----------



## rosadrnorden (30. März 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> @ Rosa:
> Ja klar machen wir das.
> Machst Du das, Rosa? Ich meine, die Trainingsgruppe eröffnen.


 
Hab ich schon gemacht - Name der Trainingsgruppe natürlich Turteltäubchen

LG Rosa


----------



## rosadrnorden (30. März 2009)

Fährt von Euch noch jemand diese Woche (bis Donnerstag) zum H&S nach Bonn?


----------



## emfau (31. März 2009)

@Rosa: wie komm ich denn jetzt in die Trainingsgruppe der TT's rein?
Sie ist nicht mit bei der Auflistung.


----------



## emfau (31. März 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Fährt von Euch noch jemand diese Woche (bis Donnerstag) zum H&S nach Bonn?




Nee, leider nicht.


----------



## emfau (3. April 2009)

@Rippi3: Fährst Du morgen ne Runde mit? 
Ich wollte die Forster auch noch fragen.
Rosa ist mit Löwe in Belgien.
Sonntag kann ich nicht fahren wegen Poisonbike-Cup in Boos. Bis später!


----------



## rosadrnorden (5. April 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

da bin ich wieder, gestern Ronde van Vlaanderen einfach geil

Strecke insgesamt 80 km mit 6 Bergen 

Bergname
Länge
durchschnittliche Steigung in Prozent
maximale Steigung in Prozent 

Berendries 
940 
7,0 
12,3

Valkenberg 
540 
8,1 
12,8

Ten Bosse 
455 
6,4 
8,7

Eikenmolen 
610 
5,9 
12,5

Muur-Kapelmuur 
475 
9,3 
19,8

Bosberg 
980 
5,8 
11,0

Habe die komplette Strecke in einem 17er Schnitt geschafft.

Bin heute aber dafür total platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (5. April 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> da bin ich wieder, gestern Ronde van Vlaanderen einfach geil
> 
> ...



Meine größte Hochachtung liebe Rosa .........


----------



## rosadrnorden (5. April 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Meine größte Hochachtung liebe Rosa .........


 
Vielen lieben Dank, stelle nachher noch ein Vorher Nachher Foto in mein Album  



http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## rosadrnorden (5. April 2009)

Hier meine Vorher Nachher Bilder - geht eigentlich noch


----------



## Delgado (5. April 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Meine größte Hochachtung liebe Rosa .........



Genau 

Fetten Respekt!


----------



## emfau (6. April 2009)

Echt Rosa, gut durchgehalten!!! 

(Hab leider keinen Zugriff auf meine Smilies  die Jungs haben wieder meinen PC abgeklemmt bis Mittwoch Abend).


----------



## rosadrnorden (8. April 2009)

erstmal vielen Dank für den Respekt 

Mädels, unser Schrauber Grillen muß leider ausfallen, Löwe muß von Fokus aus doch beim SKS Mararthon am 25.04.09 starten. Müssen wir also mal nach nem neuen Termin ausschau halten. 

Allen Rippis wünsche ich viel Spaß über Ostern.

LG Rosa

@Tazz, werde heute nachmittag noch ein Foto reinstellen, damit Du siehst, wie meine Belohnung für Vlaanderen aussah.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. April 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Löwe muß von Fokus aus doch beim SKS Mararthon


 
 Wo ist der Fehler:
Fokus???
_*kleiner Scherz*_


----------



## Delgado (8. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Wo ist der Fehler:
> Fokus???
> _*kleiner Scherz*_




Wahrscheinlich hat man ihm ein billiges Imitat untergeschoben


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat man ihm ein billiges Imitat untergeschoben


 Der Name ist ja auch nicht so Läufig


----------



## Delgado (8. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Der Name ist ja auch nicht so Läufig



Läufig kenn ich eher anders ..... aber wenn Du meinst


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Läufig kenn ich eher anders ..... aber wenn Du meinst


 Da hat er wieder was gefunden


----------



## rosadrnorden (8. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Wo ist der Fehler:
> Fokus???
> _*kleiner Scherz*_


 
Habe glaub ich die Finger krumm gehabt natürlich schreibt man das mit C 

@Tazz, wie versprochen meine Belohnung - das war einfach super






das beste daran war aber: sponsored bei Wurzel glätter


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. April 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Habe glaub ich die Finger krumm gehabt natürlich schreibt man das mit C
> 
> @Tazz, wie versprochen meine Belohnung - das war einfach super
> 
> ...


 Ja bei guten Trainingsleistungen gibt es so etwas schon mal von mir (das hat der Pierre bis jetzt nur noch nie geschafft)


----------



## Tazz (8. April 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Habe glaub ich die Finger krumm gehabt natürlich schreibt man das mit C
> 
> @Tazz, wie versprochen meine Belohnung - das war einfach super
> 
> ...



*Wow 

*​


........das ist doch mal was richtiges 

!

Sowas will ich auch haben 

Schönes Foto jedenfalls Rosa, und ich glaube Du hast es Dir wirklich verdient 

Liebe Grüße und Danke für die leckeren Einblicke
Tazz


----------



## Delgado (8. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Ja bei guten Trainingsleistungen gibt es so etwas schon mal von mir (das hat der Pierre bis jetzt nur noch nie geschafft)




Ähhhhhhhh Wurzel!!!!

Mir auch so ein Eis, bitte!


----------



## Solanum (8. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ähhhhhhhh Wurzel!!!!
> 
> Mir auch so ein Eis, bitte!



!!!!!!!!!!ich auch ich auch!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. April 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!ich auch ich auch!!!!!!!!!!​


 Ich sagte doch den muss man sich verdienen


----------



## Solanum (9. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch den muss man sich verdienen



na dann nicht... schnief...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. April 2009)

irgendwann bekommst du bestimmt auch so eins!


----------



## Delgado (9. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> irgendwann bekommst du bestimmt auch so eins!



Erstens hab ich zuerst gefragt ....  .... und zweitens könnt ich Dich dafür ein bisschen anschieben beim Cup 


Also her mit dem Eis!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (10. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Erstens hab ich zuerst gefragt ....  .... und zweitens könnt ich Dich dafür ein bisschen anschieben beim Cup
> 
> 
> Also her mit dem Eis!


 Das wäre eine Überlegung wert


----------



## rosadrnorden (14. April 2009)

Oje,

kaum sind die Rippis weg, passiert hier nix mehr und wir landen auf der 2. Seite. So kann das aber nicht weitergehen.

Aber ich halte ja die Stellung, freu mich schon drauf, wenn Ihr alle wieder da seid...

LG Rosa


----------



## emfau (17. April 2009)

Hallo, wir sind wieder da!


----------



## rosadrnorden (19. April 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Hallo, wir sind wieder da!


 
Supi  

 

wann fahren wir wieder zusammen?


http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## emfau (19. April 2009)

Dienstag und/oder Mittwoch.
Mir würde 18.00 Uhr passen, ist das ok? 
Treffen bei Dir? 





rippi3 soll sich auch mal äußern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (19. April 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Dienstag und/oder Mittwoch.
> Mir würde 18.00 Uhr passen, ist das ok?
> Treffen bei Dir?
> 
> ...


 
ICh kann Dienstag und Mittwoch, ist mir eigentlich egal wann, soll rippi3 entscheiden, Treffen bei mir - kein Problem

Trainingsverwaltung: Ich versuche mal meine Gruppe zu löschen


----------



## rippi3 (20. April 2009)

Okay, Dienstag 18.00 Uhr bei Rosa


----------



## rosadrnorden (20. April 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Okay, Dienstag 18.00 Uhr bei Rosa


 
Nicht bei mir, sondern unten an der Siegperle - dann braucht Ihr den Berg zu mir nicht mit hoch fahren. 

Hast Du Dich schon in der Gruppe Turteltäubchen über Trainingsverwaltung angemeldet?

LG Rosa


----------



## rosadrnorden (21. April 2009)

@rippi3

denk dran, bei uns ist die Straße von Dattenfeld nach Dreisel gesperrt, am besten kommst Du dann über Herchen-Leuscheid

Bis später 
Rosa


----------



## rippi3 (21. April 2009)

Okay, danke - an die Sperrung hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Also dann um 18 Uhr Siegperle


----------



## rosadrnorden (21. April 2009)

Schöööööööööööööööööööön 

wars



 schlaft schön

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rippi3 (22. April 2009)

ja, das war fein gestern bei dem schönen Wetter 

Wir brauchen auch noch einen neuen Termin für den 'Schrauberkurs, gell?









Hat der Löwe denn noch Termine frei vor Weihnachten ?


----------



## emfau (22. April 2009)

Ja, war echt gut gestern! 



Und so angenehme Temperaturen .... 


Heute war es ja doch ein wenig frischer. 

Sag dem Löwe, er soll mal eine Sportstunde ausfallen lassen und sich uns Mädels zu wenden...


----------



## rippi3 (22. April 2009)

Boah - wo hast Du denn wieder die 'Damen' her???
Also - um Fragen vorzubeugen - ich bin die, die ganz links sitzt. 
Die sieht noch am wenigsten nach 'horizontalem Gewerbe' aus und kann vielleicht sogar lesen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. April 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Ja, war echt gut gestern!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Also in der Damen runde würde ich auch gerne sein


----------



## emfau (22. April 2009)

... und ich bin die, die sich unterm Tisch versteckt hat...


----------



## rosadrnorden (23. April 2009)

111111111


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. April 2009)

emfau schrieb:


>


 
Ich glaub die können alle einen Schlauch aufpumpen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich glaub die können alle einen Schlauch aufpumpen.



Nur bei passender Ventilgröße


----------



## Delgado (23. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich glaub die können alle einen Schlauch aufpumpen.



Oder 'nen Golfball durch'n Gartenschlauch saugen


----------



## ultra2 (23. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Oder 'nen Golfball durch'n Gartenschlauch saugen



Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (24. April 2009)

@emfau

Was ist mit morgen???


----------



## rosadrnorden (28. April 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

wenn es morgen nicht regnet bleibt es doch bei unserer Tour - oder 

17:30 Treffen Schladern am Bahnhof

Wer möchte, kann sich uns gerne noch anschließen, wollten mal wieder Vierbuchermühlental fahren mit kurzer Einkehr beim großen M - ist ja jetzt auch Mc Cafe 

LG Rosa


----------



## emfau (28. April 2009)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Treffpunkt.


----------



## rippi3 (29. April 2009)

Ich sehe auch zu, dass ich da bin


----------



## emfau (3. Mai 2009)

Hi Rosa, seid ihr wieder zurück von Belgien? Wie wars bei euch? Und wie ist es Löwe ergangen? 



Marcel hat es gestern in Traben-Trarbach richtig krachen lassen. 


Mit seinem neuen Rad war er so schnell, dass er sogar einen Treppchenplatz bekommen hat! 



Super, Wurzel!!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (3. Mai 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Hi Rosa, seid ihr wieder zurück von Belgien? Wie wars bei euch? Und wie ist es Löwe ergangen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke war echt ein super Erlebniss für mich, bin echt Froh auch mal auf dem Podium gestanden zu haben und vor allen Dingen war es ein super Rennen von Luca hat echt Spaß gemacht mit ihm zu fahren


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Danke war echt ein super Erlebniss für mich, bin echt Froh auch mal auf dem Podium gestanden zu haben und vor allen Dingen war es ein super Rennen von Luca hat echt Spaß gemacht mit ihm zu fahren



Fand ich auch! 

P.S. Bilder gibts unter www.mtb-fotos.de


----------



## Wurzel glätter (3. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Fand ich auch!
> 
> P.S. Bilder gibts unter www.mtb-fotos.de


 schon gesehen


----------



## rosadrnorden (7. Mai 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Hi Rosa, seid ihr wieder zurück von Belgien? Wie wars bei euch? Und wie ist es Löwe ergangen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, daß ich jetzt erst antworte, hab es einfach vergessen hier auch zu posten - aber Houffalize war einfach genial - siehe auch Windeck Fred

LG Rosa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (12. Mai 2009)

Hilfe

einfach auf Seite 2 gerutscht - Mädels was ist los


----------



## rippi3 (13. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Hilfe
> 
> einfach auf Seite 2 gerutscht - Mädels was ist los


 EMFAU ist mit 48 Kleinkindern im Urlaub - und ich bin als Vertretung in Hamm. Hat etwas gedauert, bis mein Laptop hier einsatzfähig war, aber jetzt klappts


----------



## rippi3 (13. Mai 2009)

Hier die Fell-Biester


----------



## rosadrnorden (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

hab es trotz Schulterentzündung geschafft...

300 m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dann 

15km durch Schlamm und ohne Ende Steil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und dann noch


4km 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - bedingt durch meine Schulter konnte ich nur noch walken 


Habe aber gefinisht und bin jetzt ein *"KalleMan" eher KalleWomen*

Meine Zeit war leider nur eine 2h 03 min 30 sek. - aber egal


----------



## emfau (17. Mai 2009)

WOW, super, Rosa!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## rosadrnorden (17. Mai 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> WOW, super, Rosa!
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


 

Vielen lieben Dank, wenn ich mich erholt habe, dann könnten wir doch Donnerstag nen Töurchen drehen, müßte aber so gegen 13 - 13:30 wieder zuhause sein.

LG Rosa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rippi3 (17. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank, wenn ich mich erholt habe, dann könnten wir doch Donnerstag nen Töurchen drehen, müßte aber so gegen 13 - 13:30 wieder zuhause sein.
> 
> LG Rosa


 Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
Da hast Du aber tapfer duchgehalten - so kennen wir Dich
Leider kann ich am Donnerstag nicht


----------



## rosadrnorden (17. Mai 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
> Da hast Du aber tapfer duchgehalten - so kennen wir Dich
> Leider kann ich am Donnerstag nicht


 
Das ist aber schade...


----------



## fittschy (17. Mai 2009)

Hey Kalle Women herzlichen Glückwunsch und denke immer daran das jeder Finisher ein Sieger ist   
Gruß Bernd


----------



## rosadrnorden (17. Mai 2009)

fittschy schrieb:


> Hey Kalle Women herzlichen Glückwunsch und denke immer daran das jeder Finisher ein Sieger ist
> Gruß Bernd


 
Vielen lieben Dank - mein Gedanke ist immer: "Der Weg ist das Ziel"

Aber stimmt, es ist ein tolles Gefühl die Ziellinie zu überqueren und Applaus zu bekommen. Man weiß man hat es Geschafft


----------



## ultra2 (17. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> hab es trotz Schulterentzündung geschafft...
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Wenn du es mal ruhiger angehen lassen willst...

hier gehts lang


----------



## rosadrnorden (17. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> 
> Wenn du es mal ruhiger angehen lassen willst...
> 
> hier gehts lang


 
Klingt gut, aber einen Tag später trete ich beim Schelder Triathlon an, zweiter Lauf von einer Serie - heute der KalleMan war der erste Lauf

Aber vielleicht beim nächsten Treffen des Team III

LG
Rosa


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Mai 2009)

Super Gratulation weiter so


----------



## rosadrnorden (17. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Super Gratulation weiter so


 
Danke danke

Dir aber auch alles Gute - haben die Nudeln gestern nicht geschmeckt, oder weshalb sind noch so viele da?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Danke danke
> 
> Dir aber auch alles Gute - haben die Nudeln gestern nicht geschmeckt, oder weshalb sind noch so viele da?


 Danke doch haben gut geschmeckt aber wir haben zu viele gemacht waren zwei große Packungen für insgesamt 8 Personen


----------



## Tazz (17. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Klingt gut, aber einen Tag später trete ich beim Schelder Triathlon an, zweiter Lauf von einer Serie - heute der KalleMan war der erste Lauf
> 
> Aber vielleicht beim nächsten Treffen des Team III
> 
> ...




Hey kleine Rosa 



Das hast Du aber super gemacht 

Auch von mir *Herzlichen Glückwunsch*
 ... und mach weiter so 

Schade das unser Tour III-Termin für Dich sooooo ungünstig liegt 

 aber Du hast natürlich recht das holen wir in 2010 nach 

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (17. Mai 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hey kleine Rosa
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


 
Danke liebe Tazz, aber bevor ich bei Euch mitfahre, bist du dran, bei einer unserer Mädels Tour mal mitzufahren...


----------



## Tazz (17. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Danke liebe Tazz, aber bevor ich bei Euch mitfahre, bist du dran, bei einer unserer Mädels Tour mal mitzufahren...




*Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

* stimmt , da brauchen wir nicht bis 2010 warten 

​


----------



## rosadrnorden (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

Lust und Zeit heute abend ne lockere Runde zu drehen - Treffen ca. 18 Uhr in Dreisel???

Meldet Euch mal


----------



## rippi3 (19. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> Lust und Zeit heute abend ne lockere Runde zu drehen - Treffen ca. 18 Uhr in Dreisel???
> 
> Meldet Euch mal


Hallo Rosa - muss gleich zur Probe - wurde verschoben, weil Donnerstag ausfällt


----------



## emfau (19. Mai 2009)

Oh Mist! Hab ich zu spät gelesen. Ich wär mitgekommen...


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Mai 2009)

...


----------



## rosadrnorden (19. Mai 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Oh Mist! Hab ich zu spät gelesen. Ich wär mitgekommen...


 
Was ist denn mit Donnerstag, sollen wir beim großen Treffen dabei sein???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bin nen schönen KNAPPEN 20er Schnitt gefahren, war genau richtig zum ausrollen - von Sonntag

LG Rosa


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Donnerstag, sollen wir beim großen Treffen dabei sein???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bitte darum


----------



## Tazz (19. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Donnerstag, sollen wir beim großen Treffen dabei sein???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja klar sollt Ihr dabei sein .......... 



*und vor allem aber" nicht rasen 

"*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (19. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum


 
Wie sieht es denn mit Trail aus, weißt doch, daß ich immer Angst habe


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Trail aus, weißt doch, daß ich immer Angst habe




Keine Sorge, ich beschütze Dich vor den bösen Trails


----------



## emfau (20. Mai 2009)

Naja, bei Eurem "Dattenfeld-Quer-Gegenüber-Trail" nützt auch ein ganzes Engelsgeschwader nichts.
Irgend einer von Euch wird sich da mal den Hals brechen...!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. Mai 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Naja, bei Eurem "Dattenfeld-Quer-Gegenüber-Trail" nützt auch ein ganzes Engelsgeschwader nichts.
> Irgend einer von Euch wird sich da mal den Hals brechen...!



ich finde den auf der rechten Siegseite mit den ganzen wankenden Besoffenen gefährlicher!

(im Vertrauen: den fahren wir nicht)


----------



## rosadrnorden (23. Mai 2009)

Streckenprofil Kalleman Triathlon 2009 - 15 km Rad


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Streckenprofil Kalleman Triathlon 2009 - 15 km Rad



Uff! Das sieht nach Schwitzen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (24. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Uff! Das sieht nach Schwitzen aus


 
Das ging noch, meine Anziehsachen waren ja vom schwimmen noch nass  - schlimmer war aber der ganze Matsch


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. Mai 2009)

Hey Mädels...


lebt ihr noch???


----------



## rippi3 (27. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Hey Mädels...
> 
> 
> lebt ihr noch???


 
Bin leider immernoch krank - die ganze Woche krank geschrieben





Dabei möchte ich doch so gerne wieder mit euch herumtoben


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Mai 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Dabei möchte ich doch so gerne wieder mit euch herumtoben


 Lass das nicht Degado lesen gute Besserung


----------



## Delgado (27. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Lass das nicht Degado lesen gute Besserung




Lass uns Sonntag was toben 
Soll ich diverse Schmierstoffe mitbringen?


----------



## rippi3 (27. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Lass das nicht Degado lesen gute Besserung


 
Stimmt! Der ist ja wieder so schlimm...


----------



## Delgado (27. Mai 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Stimmt! Der ist ja wieder so schlimm...



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Solanum (27. Mai 2009)

Hunde die bellen.....


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Lass uns Sonntag was toben
> Soll ich diverse Schmierstoffe mitbringen?


 Ja etwas Öl wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## emfau (27. Mai 2009)

...wer will was wohin schmieren...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rippi3 (27. Mai 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> ...wer will was wohin schmieren...?


 
Also, hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung für Susi: Der Delgado (der bellende Hund) will dem Wurzelglätter Öl ans Fahrrad schmieren!

Siehe hier Delgado u. Solanum:


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Mai 2009)

Schmieren finde ich gut wer gut schmiert der.....


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Schmieren finde ich gut wer gut schmiert der.....



Gabeldeo für's Standrohr ist wichtig


----------



## Solanum (27. Mai 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Also, hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung für Susi: Der Delgado (der bellende Hund) will dem Wurzelglätter Öl ans Fahrrad schmieren!
> 
> Siehe hier Delgado u. Solanum:



treffender hät ichs nicht ausdrücken können

PS: die Smileys sind echt süß!


----------



## Solanum (28. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Gabeldeo für's Standrohr ist wichtig



... naja! oder WASCHEN!!


----------



## Delgado (28. Mai 2009)

Kennt Ihr den?

Der hat sich in unser Käseblättchen verirrt.

Lokalanzeiger Reichshof, Waldbröl, Windeck, ... vom 27.05.2009


----------



## rippi3 (28. Mai 2009)

In unserem "Extra-Blatt Eitorf u. Windeck" steht der Löwe ebenfalls, sogar auf der ersten Seite, allerdings ist das Bild kleiner und weniger Text. Ich dachte, es steht beim Sportteil nochmal ein großer Artikel - war aber nix


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr den?
> 
> Der hat sich in unser Käseblättchen verirrt.
> 
> Lokalanzeiger Reichshof, Waldbröl, Windeck, ... vom 27.05.2009




Schöner Bericht! Nur ich hatte keine Knackis und auch keinen Taril 

Das Bild sieht auch eher nach Duisburg aus...


----------



## Delgado (28. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht! Nur ich hatte keine Knackis und auch keinen Taril
> 
> Das Bild sieht auch eher nach Duisburg aus...





Sehe ich ja jetzt erst. Ist ein Fakebild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rippi3 (28. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sehe ich ja jetzt erst. Ist ein Fakebild


 
Siehste - so wird unsere Landbevölkerung für dumm verkauft - mit uns kann man's ja machen 



Gut, dass wir schon über moderne Kommunikationsmittel verfügen, sonst würden wir dumm sterben


----------



## rosadrnorden (1. Juni 2009)

an alle

guckt mal hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7842


----------



## rippi3 (1. Juni 2009)

Für Mittwoch hab' ich mich angemeldet.

Hab' Bilder von heute in mein Album geladen - guckt mal...


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wenn ihr da nicht gestanden hättet ...war die Leistung nicht möglich gewesen!

Danke
Bonne


----------



## Tazz (1. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr den?
> 
> Der hat sich in unser Käseblättchen verirrt.
> 
> Lokalanzeiger Reichshof, Waldbröl, Windeck, ... vom 27.05.2009




Auch wenn´s ein gefälschtes Bild ist .... die Platzierung ist schon sehr nett 

*Hach, was ist das wieder schön bei euch 

*​


----------



## emfau (2. Juni 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wenn ihr da nicht gestanden hättet ...war die Leistung nicht möglich gewesen!
> 
> ...




Bonne, Du bist der Größte!!!





Du hast am We alle in Grund und Boden gefahren. Da macht das Zuschauen Spaß!!
Absolut grandios!  

Auch an Wurzel einen herzlichen Glückwunsch! Macht weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Für Mittwoch hab' ich mich angemeldet.
> 
> Hab' Bilder von heute in mein Album geladen - guckt mal...



Buenos Dias!

Aber kann sich der Wurzel mal entscheiden ob er nun 2. oder 3. sein will 

Meinen Glückwunsch jedenfalls ........ aber wo ist Pierre?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Buenos Dias!
> 
> Aber kann sich der Wurzel mal entscheiden ob er nun 2. oder 3. sein will
> 
> Meinen Glückwunsch jedenfalls ........ aber wo ist Pierre?



Beides!

2. im Rennen und 3. Gesamt

Superpowerwurzel!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Juni 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Beides!
> 
> 2. im Rennen und 3. Gesamt
> 
> Superpowerwurzel!


 Danke war echt super nach Betzdorf hätte ich das nie gedacht! aber die Unterstützung am Streckenrand war wirklich Klasse
@Emfau: Danke nochmal für die Cola nach dem Rennen die habe ich echt gebraucht
@Anfänger: Wann kann ich Heute mein Handy abholen bzw. ab wann ist bei dir einer einer zu Hause


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Juni 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Danke war echt super nach Betzdorf hätte ich das nie gedacht! aber die Unterstützung am Streckenrand war wirklich Klasse
> @Emfau: Danke nochmal für die Cola nach dem Rennen die habe ich echt gebraucht
> @Anfänger: Wann kann ich Heute mein Handy abholen bzw. ab wann ist bei dir einer einer zu Hause



flo ist eigentlich da hört aber die klingel nicht. ruf ihn mal auf festnetz an. nr = pn


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Juni 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401886


----------



## rosadrnorden (3. Juni 2009)

@rippi 3

http://www.tgv-schotten.de/wms/tgv/index.php

Meldeliste Stand heute: mit mir 8 Damen auf der 28km Strecke - beim anmelden gib als Teamname bitte auch Turteltäubchen an.
LG Rosa


----------



## rippi3 (3. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> @rippi 3
> 
> http://www.tgv-schotten.de/wms/tgv/index.php
> 
> ...


 
Schon 8 Damen - Mist! Eine Top 10 Plazierung wird immer unwahrscheinlicher 

 - und Sachpreise gibt's auch nur bis Platz 5.
Ich befürchte... - wir müssen uns doch anstrengen


----------



## rippi3 (3. Juni 2009)

@Rosa: Ich bin jetzt angemeldet und hab' die Bestätigungsmail bekommen. Aber wo musste man denn die Strecke angeben, die man fahren will


----------



## Wurzel glätter (3. Juni 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> @Rosa: Ich bin jetzt angemeldet und hab' die Bestätigungsmail bekommen. Aber wo musste man denn die Strecke angeben, die man fahren will


 Da war eine Liste wo alle Strecken angegeben waren!!! hast dich jetzt Wahrscheinlich für die 90 er Runde angemeldet


----------



## rosadrnorden (4. Juni 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> @Rosa: Ich bin jetzt angemeldet und hab' die Bestätigungsmail bekommen. Aber wo musste man denn die Strecke angeben, die man fahren will


 
Das kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, meine Anmeldung hat ja der Löwe gemacht, aber vielleicht antwortet er dir ja noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (4. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> an alle
> 
> guckt mal hier
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7842


 
und es war mal wieder schön ...


----------



## emfau (5. Juni 2009)

Was ist mit Wurzels Arm?


----------



## rosadrnorden (5. Juni 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Was ist mit Wurzels Arm?


 
Kapselanriß, hat sich auf dem Heimweg in einer Spurille verfangen und sich mehrmals überschlagen

LG Rosa


----------



## Solanum (5. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Kapselanriß....
> 
> ....mehrmals überschlagen
> 
> LG Rosa



oh nein... alles GUTE!!!!! ...armer Wurzel

Iris


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Kapselanriß, hat sich auf dem Heimweg in einer Spurille verfangen und sich mehrmals überschlagen
> 
> LG Rosa



Mensch Wurzel, wie schaffst du das nur immer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Auch von mir Gute Besserung!


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> oh nein... alles GUTE!!!!! ...armer Wurzel
> 
> Iris



@Wurzel, soll ich Dich was pflegen kommen 


Gute Besserung 




PS: In GL biste aber wieder fit?!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Juni 2009)

Danke  Hoffe ich bin schnell wieder fitt muss halt jetzt die Rolle wieder auspacken 
es ist eine "Handkernfraktur" aber am meisten schmerzt die Prellung im Gelenk

wünsche Ela und Rosa viel spaß am Wochenende


----------



## rosadrnorden (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo Ela, laut meinem Routenplaner brauchen wir ca 2 Stunden und 10 Minuten nach Schotten - würde sagen, daß wir um ca. 7 Uhr bei mir starten???

LG Rosa


----------



## rippi3 (6. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Hallo Ela, laut meinem Routenplaner brauchen wir ca 2 Stunden und 10 Minuten nach Schotten - würde sagen, daß wir um ca. 7 Uhr bei mir starten???
> 
> LG Rosa


 
Okay, bin um 7 bei Dir... - uaaaah - am heiligen Sonntag..., wir sind doch nicht mehr ganz dicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (6. Juni 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Okay, bin um 7 bei Dir... - uaaaah - am heiligen Sonntag..., wir sind doch nicht mehr ganz dicht, oder?


 
stimmt, vor allem bei dem Wetter


----------



## emfau (7. Juni 2009)

So Mädels, viel Erfolg in Schotten! Ich denk an Euch und hoffe, dass Ihr gut durch kommt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






@Rosa: pass auf bei den Abfahrten, übertreib es nicht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wir haben schon genug Verletzte, gell Wurzel?


----------



## Solanum (7. Juni 2009)

viel Erfolg den Mädels....

vermutlich seid ihr grade am Schwitzen und Keuchen...

Iris


----------



## rosadrnorden (7. Juni 2009)

Wir sind wieder da, haben beide gefinisht - Ela ist 6. und ich bin 8. Beide in der Top Ten ist doch super oder? 

Nehme jetzt gleich ne heiße Wanne und dann ab ins Bett - bin total platt


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. Juni 2009)

Super Glückwunsch an beideFreut mich das ihr gefahren seit!!!


----------



## Solanum (7. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder da, haben beide gefinisht - Ela ist 6. und ich bin 8. Beide in der Top Ten ist doch super oder?
> 
> Nehme jetzt gleich ne heiße Wanne und dann ab ins Bett - bin total platt





Ja Super!! auch euch Gratulation.... ja das war ja mal ein Wochenende...

liebe Grüße, Iris

[email protected]: was macht die Hand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (8. Juni 2009)

Beide in der Top Ten ist doch super oder? 

Das ist richtig super! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






-gratuliere Euch!


----------



## Delgado (8. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder da, haben beide gefinisht - Ela ist 6. und ich bin 8. Beide in der Top Ten ist doch super oder?
> 
> Nehme jetzt gleich ne heiße Wanne und dann ab ins Bett - bin total platt





Gratulation 

.... und das bei dem Wetter


----------



## rippi3 (8. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Nehme jetzt gleich ne heiße Wanne und dann ab ins Bett - bin total platt


Na, Rosa - bist Du wieder fit heute ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Juni 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Na, Rosa - bist Du wieder fit heute ?


 
hab leider keine Badewanne genommen, aber Löwe hat mir was für meine Waden gegeben - danach ging es dann wieder. Und bei Dir?


----------



## rippi3 (9. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> hab leider keine Badewanne genommen, aber Löwe hat mir was für meine Waden gegeben - danach ging es dann wieder. Und bei Dir?


Mir ging's erstaunlich gut - nur geschlafen hab' ich schon wieder wenig.


Bin im Geiste nochmal die komplette Strecke gefahren

Dieses komische Gefühl am Sonntag: "Das weiss ich aber noch nicht, ob ich mir sowas nochmal antue..." - das ist auch wieder weg!
Ich könnt' schon wieder


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Juni 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Mir ging's erstaunlich gut - nur geschlafen hab' ich schon wieder wenig.
> 
> 
> Bin im Geiste nochmal die komplette Strecke gefahren
> ...


 Das ist ein gutes Zeichen


----------



## emfau (9. Juni 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Mir ging's erstaunlich gut - nur geschlafen hab' ich schon wieder wenig.
> 
> 
> Bin im Geiste nochmal die komplette Strecke gefahren
> ...





Klasse! Dann hab ich ne super Idee: fahr doch für mich am Donnerstag mit in die Schweiz zum Biel-Marathon und begleite meinen 100-km-Läufer! 








Er sagt, er braucht nur 12 Stunden


----------



## rippi3 (9. Juni 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Klasse! Dann hab ich ne super Idee: fahr doch für mich am Donnerstag mit in die Schweiz zum Biel-Marathon und begleite meinen 100-km-Läufer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boah - 12 Stunden auf dem Rad, ich glaub, mir wird schlecht 


Nix da - das hast Du und Anfänger64 euch selbst eingebrockt. Da müsst ihr jetzt durch. Und füttere mir den Läufer gut. 


Ausserdem bin ich gar nicht schnell genug, um dem zu folgen - und dann kriegt der nix zu Saufen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (9. Juni 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Klasse! Dann hab ich ne super Idee: fahr doch für mich am Donnerstag mit in die Schweiz zum Biel-Marathon und begleite meinen 100-km-Läufer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du musst dir ein paar Motivationssprüche einfallen lassen...dann braucht er nur die Hälfte 

Ich habe gut reden, meine Läuferin packts unter 10 Std 

Froi mich aufs WE in CH!


----------



## donnyS (9. Juni 2009)

hallöle,
fahre Sonntag zum Bike - Event nach Willingen.
Jemand Lust mitzukommen? Äh! fahre mit dem Auto,nur damit man sich richtig versteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (10. Juni 2009)

donnyS schrieb:


> hallöle,
> fahre Sonntag zum Bike - Event nach Willingen.
> Jemand Lust mitzukommen? Äh! fahre mit dem Auto,nur damit man sich richtig versteht.




Die meisten Rippis sind in der Schweiz


----------



## emfau (10. Juni 2009)

@Anfaenfer64: Kannst Du morgen, kurz nach 6.00 Uhr in Hamm sein? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann können wir noch einen Kaffee trinken.... 

Bis morgen!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Juni 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> @Anfaenfer64: Kannst Du morgen, kurz nach 6.00 Uhr in Hamm sein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gleich mal erstes nachtwachtraining 
klar bin ich um halb fünf bei dir


----------



## rippi3 (10. Juni 2009)

donnyS schrieb:


> hallöle,
> fahre Sonntag zum Bike - Event nach Willingen.
> Jemand Lust mitzukommen? Äh! fahre mit dem Auto,nur damit man sich richtig versteht.


Ich bleib' zwar hier - kann aber leider Sonntag nicht


----------



## rosadrnorden (10. Juni 2009)

hallo rippi3,

was ist mit Willingen?


----------



## donnyS (10. Juni 2009)

hallo rippi 3,

schade, wie sieht es denn mit Fahren aus.
Könnte Sammstag nach 17.00 vieleicht noch was pedalieren. 
Oder vieleicht Sonntag-Morgen. Bist ja das frühe aufstehen Sonntags gewöhnt hehe..

hallo rosa, guck mal unter sympatex bike event willingen.
Ich denke da ist richtig was los.
donny


----------



## rosadrnorden (11. Juni 2009)

donnyS schrieb:


> hallo rosa, guck mal unter sympatex bike event willingen.
> Ich denke da ist richtig was los.
> donny


 
Das weiß ich doch, es ging darum ob Rippi mit uns mitfahren will 

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis


----------



## emfau (15. Juni 2009)

Mensch, was war das eine Veranstaltung in Biel in der Schweiz. 
Wir sind gestern Abend zurück gekommen.

Mein Läufer Klaus hat für 100 km 11 Std und 59 Sek. gebraucht. Bis auf die ersten 20 km und noch einmal 10 km auf einem Mittelstück haben wir mit dem Rad die Läufer begleitet und sie mit Essen, Trinken, Kleidung und Schmerztabletten versorgt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









War ne super Veranstaltung und eine Wahnsinns Erfahrung! 
Ich würds auf jeden Fall noch mal machen!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Juni 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Mensch, was war das eine Veranstaltung in Biel in der Schweiz.
> Wir sind gestern Abend zurück gekommen.
> 
> Mein Läufer Klaus hat für 100 km 11 Std und 59 Sek. gebraucht. Bis auf die ersten 20 km und noch einmal 10 km auf einem Mittelstück haben wir mit dem Rad die Läufer begleitet und sie mit Essen, Trinken, Kleidung und Schmerztabletten versorgt.
> ...


Das wäre für mich nichts wäre bei dem Tempo bestimmt oft gestürzt Nein ich meine natürlich daS Laufen 100 Km ist schon eine Menge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (18. Juni 2009)

seid ihr schon alle im Urlaub???

Keiner mehr da????


----------



## emfau (18. Juni 2009)

Hi rosa und rippi3!
habt ihr gestern noch ein Ründchen gedreht ohne mich? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ich konnte ja leider nicht 

...musste mich optisch mal was aufbessern lassen.


----------



## rippi3 (18. Juni 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Hi rosa und rippi3!
> habt ihr gestern noch ein Ründchen gedreht ohne mich?
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nee, hab' länger gearbeitet und mein Ründchen dann alleine gedreht - war aber super Wetter - Rosa hatte ja noch andere Termine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Optische Aufbesserung... - war denn da noch was zu retten...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Juni 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Hi rosa und rippi3!
> habt ihr gestern noch ein Ründchen gedreht ohne mich?
> 
> 
> ...


Das wurde ja auch mal Zeit


----------



## rosadrnorden (18. Juni 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Hi rosa und rippi3!
> habt ihr gestern noch ein Ründchen gedreht ohne mich?
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hoffentlich hat es auch was genützt, damit wir uns wieder mit Dir auf der Straße bzw. im Wald 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zeigen können.


----------



## Rattlesnake (18. Juni 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> ...musste mich optisch mal was aufbessern lassen.



Na, dann bin ich aber mal gespannt. Erkenne ich dich denn überhaupt noch wieder?

Schick mir lieber mal ein aktuelles Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (24. Juni 2009)

Heute war es mal wieder richtig schööööön





Sollten wir ehrlich gesagt viel öfter machen.

Vielleicht ist Tazz ja beim nächsten Ausflug mal dabei, aber da fahren wir nicht zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, sondern machen STOP bei der Untergrundbahn


----------



## rippi3 (24. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Heute war es mal wieder richtig schööööön


Das stimmt - aber gestern war es auch nicht schlecht 




- und wir werden immer ein bischen schneller


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Das stimmt - aber gestern war es auch nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das müsst IHr auch; bald ist Pracht


----------



## rosadrnorden (25. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das müsst IHr auch; bald ist Pracht


 
Pracht? - wer oder was ist das????


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Pracht? - wer oder was ist das????



Schau mal in die Streckenbeschreibung von rippi


----------



## emfau (25. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Pracht? - wer oder was ist das????






Ich war heute da mit der MTB AG. Alles fahrbar, nur Wurzelsepp hoch muss ich schieben


----------



## rosadrnorden (25. Juni 2009)

Hier mein Profil der Radstrecke am Sonntag beim Schelder Triathlon







Weitere Einzelheiten unter: *http://meinsportplatz.de/Members/butzi_baby/strecken/schelder-triathlon-radstrecke* 
[FONT=Tahoma,sans-serif]
Die Strecke liegt überwiegend im Wald und zwar im Dillenburger Tiergarten. [/FONT][FONT=Tahoma,sans-serif]



[/FONT]
*
Davor muß ich noch 300 m im Weiher schwimmen und danach noch 3,5 km laufen*


----------



## emfau (26. Juni 2009)

Das sind aber ordentlich Höhenmeter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hast du dir eine bestimmte Zeit vorgenommen für den Triathlon?


----------



## Tazz (26. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Heute war es mal wieder richtig schööööön
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guten Morgen ihr lieben 

....................... jetzt habe ich es auch gelesen 

Ja , mein Bein sieht schon nicht mehr ganz so schlimm aus  .... und, ich werde euch sicher ganz bald die Ehre erweisen  ...... aber nicht rasen ......  

@ Rosa , ich drücke dir die Daumen beim Triathlon  ,ich würde das nicht zustand bekommen


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. Juni 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Das sind aber ordentlich Höhenmeter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
371 Höhenmeter, ich hoffe ich kann es unter 2 Stunden schaffen 

Freu mich auf heute abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fittschy (26. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> 371 Höhenmeter, ich hoffe ich kann es unter 2 Stunden schaffen
> 
> Freu mich auf heute abend


 

Tschacka Du schaffst Das 

Ich drücke dir die daumen



@ EM  = vielen Dank für`s anfeuern am Samstag


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. Juni 2009)

Danke Euch jetzt schonmal fürs Daumendrücken - denn wer weiß ob ich es nach Sonntag noch kann


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. Juni 2009)

hey Mädels,

schaut mal hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8641


----------



## Combinerds (26. Juni 2009)

Hey hallo damen,

Wir sind eine gruppe jungs und wir wollten am wochenende von 8 augustus ein mountainbike wochenende machen in Willingen. Kennt ihr die umgebung und weisst ihr wo wir am besten biken und feiern konnen....

Liebe grussen,
MTB-ferein Enschede
Der Niederlanden


----------



## Delgado (26. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> hey Mädels,
> 
> schaut mal hier
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8641



Seid Ihr langsam genug für mich + Kinderanhänger?
Überlege gerade mal die Kids mitzubringen


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Seid Ihr langsam genug für mich + Kinderanhänger?
> Überlege gerade mal die Kids mitzubringen


 
Klar kein Thema, werde Ann-Carolin evtl. auch mitnehmen


----------



## rosadrnorden (28. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Hier mein Profil der Radstrecke am Sonntag beim Schelder Triathlon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sodele, da bin ich wieder, meine Zeit war 1 Stunde und 37 Minuten Platz 6 (von 6 Damen in der AK 30-39)

Jetzt bin ich platt und superglücklich - Meine reine Radzeit - ohne Wechselzeit betrug 54:38 - Hammer


----------



## rippi3 (28. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> 1 Stunde und 37 Minuten


 
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Rosa!!!*









Die sind jetzt in der falschen Reihenfolge, gell?


----------



## Solanum (29. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Sodele, da bin ich wieder, meine Zeit war 1 Stunde und 37 Minuten Platz 6 (von 6 Damen in der AK 30-39)
> 
> Jetzt bin ich platt und superglücklich - Meine reine Radzeit - ohne Wechselzeit betrug 54:38 - Hammer



Gratulation!!!! Du bist echt krass!!

liebe Grüße, Iris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Rosa,

bei so einer Leistung gratuliert man doch gerne 

Ich wäre sicher schon am Schwimmen gescheitert.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## fittschy (29. Juni 2009)

siehste sach ich doch DU SCHAFFST DAS  Glückwunsch.

Ich war in Wetter und habe mich zum :kotz:gefühlt, was man auch am Ergebnis sieht
Gruß Bernd


----------



## rosadrnorden (29. Juni 2009)

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Glückwünsche - habe mich im Ziel einfach super gefühlt.

@fittschy - ich hatte gedacht, Du wärst in Siegburg beim Triathlon am Start gewesen?

LG Rosa


----------



## fittschy (29. Juni 2009)

ich hatte zwar dafür gemeldet, aber wegen Wetter darauf verzichtet. GROßER FEHLER  anders herum wäre es besser gewesen. Ich habe an der Strrecke gestanden und einen Freund angefeuert und fand das war ne gelungene Veranstaltung


----------



## rippi3 (1. Juli 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag liebe Rosa!!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (1. Juli 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag liebe Rosa!!!



Auch von mir natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Lass Dich schön verwöhnen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Solanum (1. Juli 2009)

Alles alles Liebe zum Geburtstag an Rosa und Ann-Carolin


könnt euch ja gegenseitig etwas verwöhnen... oder aber der Löwe kümmer sich um euch zwei​
alles Liebe und bis Bald,

Iris


----------



## fittschy (1. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch Rosa. 
Dass all deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen mögen.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juli 2009)

Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag Daniela



​


----------



## emfau (1. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

















War doch richtig tolles Schwimmbadwetter. Da wolltet ihr doch hin, oder?


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2009)

........................

 ach du heiliger Schlamassel 

 noch ein Geburtstagskind .......





















*Alles liebe


 zum 

 


 Geburtstag 

 
@ Rosa *
​


















​
Grüße
Tazz


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Juli 2009)

wieso noch eins - meine Tochter und meine Frau haben heute Geburtstag


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> wieso noch eins - meine Tochter und meine Frau haben heute Geburtstag



Ähm .... ach so, dann ist Ann-Carolin also Deine Tochter , ja der wünsche ich natürlich auch alles gute zum so und so vielten .......

Ne aber das andere Geburtstagskind 

was ich meinte kommt von der Tomburg


----------



## rosadrnorden (1. Juli 2009)

@all

Vielen lieben Dank für die Glückwünsche  

 








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## rippi3 (1. Juli 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Vielen lieben Dank für die Glückwünsche


Wo wir gerade beim Feiern sind: Mein Fahrrad hat heute auch Geburtstag. Genau heut vor einem Jahr tauche ich hier zum ersten mal auf.
Für Bonita:



_Was habe ich in all den Jahren_
_Ohne dich eigentlich gemacht,_
_Als Tage noch tagelang waren,_
_Wie hab' ich sie nur 'rumgebracht?_
_Ohne Schläuche zu reparieren,_
_Ohne den Schreck, der Nerven zehrt,_
_ohne mit dir auf allen vieren_
_bergab zu schieben__ unversehrt?_

_Du machst dich heut' in meinem Leben_
_So breit, daß ich vergessen hab',_
_Was hat es eigentlich gegeben,_
_Damals, als es dich noch nicht gab?_
_Damals glaubt' ich, alles zu wissen,_
_Bis du mir die Gewißheit nahmst._
_Nie glaubt' ich etwas zu vermissen,_
_Bis an den Tag, an dem du kamst!_
_Keine ruhige Minute_
_Ist seitdem mehr für mich drin._
_Und das geht so, wie ich vermute,_
_Bis ich hundert Jahre bin!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (3. Juli 2009)

@ wurzel, rippi3, emfau, anfänger

Wir erwarten Euch morgen ab 12 Uhr zum Brunch 

Bis morgen
Rosa


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Juli 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> @ wurzel, rippi3, emfau, anfänger
> 
> Wir erwarten Euch morgen ab 12 Uhr zum Brunch
> 
> ...


wie jetzt... ich auch???


----------



## rippi3 (3. Juli 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> @ wurzel, rippi3, emfau, anfänger
> 
> Wir erwarten Euch morgen ab 12 Uhr zum Brunch
> 
> ...


Emfau und ich kommen in jedem Fall 
Schliesslich will ich auch die mühevoll erstellten Geschenke loswerden


----------



## rosadrnorden (4. Juli 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> wie jetzt... ich auch???


 
ja natürlich, wie bist Du denn drauf


----------



## rippi3 (21. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum Ihr alle im Urlaub seid... - ist doch schön hier zu Hause... 

*Vorschau Bonn u. Umgebung Mittwoch, 22.07.09*


























Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit 
90%


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

bin seid Freitag nachmittag auch wieder zurück und hatte mich so auf meinen 3. Triathlon am Samstag gefreut, aber ich habe seid Donnerstag eine dicke Entzündung im linken Fuß, kann keine Schuhe anziehen  - aber da ich ja einen lieben Löwen habe, haben wir am Samstag in Nenderoth beim Triathlon als Staffel teilgenommen, Ich durfte 400 m schwimmen (gekühltes Wasser im Weiher, war sehr angenehm für meinen Fuß), Löwe ist dann die 19 km Rad gefahren und ein guter Bekannter von uns hat dann den 3,5 km langen Lauf in Angriff genommen - wir belegten sogar als Staffel den 3. Platz

Morgen muß ich mit meinem Fuß erstmal zum Onkel Doc, denn es wird nicht besser, hoffe, daß ich Mitte der Woche wieder trainieren kann.

@Rippi3 - danke für die tollen Fotos 

LG Rosa


----------



## rosadrnorden (29. Juli 2009)

@rippi3

hab das Foto von Schoten wiedergefunden...


----------



## rosadrnorden (2. August 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

wie gesagt, Mittwoch 18 Uhr Lidl in Rosbach zur Underdround Tour - wer mitwill einfach melden.

LG Rosa


----------



## rippi3 (4. August 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> wie gesagt, Mittwoch 18 Uhr Lidl in Rosbach zur Underdround Tour - wer mitwill einfach melden.
> 
> LG Rosa


Also, ich bin morgen da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (4. August 2009)

Jaja,
	

lässt grüßen.


----------



## rippi3 (11. August 2009)

Morgen wieder 18 Uhr am LIDL ?
Ich könnte auch Donnerstag.


----------



## rippi3 (12. August 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Morgen wieder 18 Uhr am LIDL ?
> Ich könnte auch Donnerstag.


 Also jetzt doch Donnerstag - habe vorhin mit EMFAU telefoniert.
Morgen 18 Uhr, nicht LIDL sondern Siegperle


----------



## rosadrnorden (12. August 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Also jetzt doch Donnerstag - habe vorhin mit EMFAU telefoniert.
> Morgen 18 Uhr, nicht LIDL sondern Siegperle


 
Nicht Siegperle, ich würde mich gerne mit Euch in Imhausen treffen und dann durchs Irsetal nach AK zum goldenen M.

Was anderes: Sollen wir nicht nächstes Jahr beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg als 8er mixed fahren?

Anfänger, DonnyS, Emfau, Solanum, Rosa, Rippi3 und ...????


----------



## rippi3 (12. August 2009)

Von mir aus auch Imhausen - dann sollten wir uns aber besser Lampen mitnehmen. Letzten Mittwoch war es auf der Rückfahrt im Wald schon ziemlich finster.


----------



## rosadrnorden (12. August 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch Imhausen - dann sollten wir uns aber besser Lampen mitnehmen. Letzten Mittwoch war es auf der Rückfahrt im Wald schon ziemlich finster.


 
Ist doch kein Problem - üben wir schonmal für den WP 

javascript:openRequestedPopup('smilie/Schleifchen-Girls/smilie_girl_216.gif')http://javascript<b></b>:openRequestedPopup('smilie/Schleifchen-Girls/smilie_girl_058.gif')


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (14. August 2009)

Hi Rosa,
Micha und ich drücken Dir für Deine Triathlon*s* dieses Wochenende ganz fest die Daumen!!! 

viel Spaß, Micha und Iris

PS: wir planen nächstes Jahr in Duisburg einen zweier Mixed... vorrausgesetzt die Finanzen stimmen...


----------



## Solanum (14. August 2009)

doppel...


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++
> 
> *(Brühl im Rheinland) Best of Ville Tour 2009*
> Die Just for Fun Riders starten am 11. Oktober 2009 ihren ersten Rekordversuch. Werden Sie es schaffen, Ihre Dienstagsrunden zu übertreffen und so einiges an Staub in der Ville aufzuwirbeln? Werden die Zufahrtstrassen zum Startpunkt mit kilometerlangen Staus verstopft sein? Wird der "Grüne Würfel" unser Tempo halten können? Bleibt ein Stein auf dem anderen? Fragen ünber Fragen!
> ...



Hier fehlte noch die Werbung


----------



## rosadrnorden (17. August 2009)

so, bin wieder soweit, daß ich schreiben kann 

Habe bei beiden Triathlons gefinisht - , Endstand im Schneider Sports Cup - 2. Platz (achso Triathlon Zeit bei beiden zusamen 5 Stunden)

Außer diesem habe ich jetzt Blasen an den Fußsohlen, Sonnenbrand auf dem Rücken und dicke Beine...

Denke am Mittwoch kann ich wieder mit Euch radeln und ich denke auch daß ich am Sonntag beim Biathlon dabei sein werde.

Was ist mit dem Turteltäubchen Team - Susi, Iris, ich und ... 

Ela kann ja leider nicht

LG Rosa


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. August 2009)

Hallo

hier zur Info, heute 17 Uhr Treffen Lidl Parkplatz in Rosbach - welche Mädels haben noch Lust mitzufahren

Freundin von Beach?

Bis jetzt kommen: Rippi3, emfau und rosa ​


----------



## Beach90 (26. August 2009)

Heute wirds nix mit meiner Freundin... wir gehen heute Inglorius Bastards gucken. Nazis Abknallen allá Quentin Terantiono


----------



## rosadrnorden (27. August 2009)

@emfau

http://www.sport-im-westerwald.de/ver/10___neustart__abendtriathlon.html

für Burkhard


----------



## emfau (28. August 2009)

Danke!
Ich leite es weiter!


----------



## rosadrnorden (29. August 2009)

@alle Mädels,

heute treffen 13:30 an der Siegperle in Dreisel, Dauer unseres Töurchen ca. 2 Stunden

Wer schön, wenn es mehr wie 3 wären

LG Rosa


----------



## emfau (1. September 2009)

Hi Mädels,
kann morgen leider nicht mitfahren 



Die Nachbarn haben eben eingeladen zur "Neues-Auto-Party-II"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (2. September 2009)

@emfau - schade
@rippi3 - wollen wir uns dann trotzdem treffen oder machen wir nur ein kleines Ründchen? Am besten telefonieren wir mal

LG Rosa


----------



## AnjaR (2. September 2009)

Hallo,
fahrt ihr auch mal am Wochenende? Ich komme aus Seelscheid und würde mich gerne auch mal einer Frauentruppe anschließen. Ich fahre sonst meist mit nur mit Männern. Wie ist denn euer Tempo und wie sehen eure Touren etwa aus?
Gruß Anja


----------



## rosadrnorden (2. September 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fahrt ihr auch mal am Wochenende? Ich komme aus Seelscheid und würde mich gerne auch mal einer Frauentruppe anschließen. Ich fahre sonst meist mit nur mit Männern. Wie ist denn euer Tempo und wie sehen eure Touren etwa aus?
> Gruß Anja


 
Wir fahren auch oft am Wochenende - Tempo je nach Anspruch der Strecke z.B. von Roßbach nach Waldbröl durch das Vierbruchermühlental mit ca. nem 18 Schnitt - aber wir passen uns an

Fahren meistens feste Wege, weniger Trails

LG Rosa


----------



## AnjaR (2. September 2009)

Danke für die Info.
Postet ihr die Touren am Wochenende bei den Terminen oder sprecht ihr euch hier ab?
LG Anja


----------



## rosadrnorden (2. September 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Postet ihr die Touren am Wochenende bei den Terminen oder sprecht ihr euch hier ab?
> LG Anja


 
Sprechen uns meistens telefonisch ab, schreiben dann aber auch den Termin und Treffpunkt hier in unserern Fred


----------



## rosadrnorden (8. September 2009)

hi, na wie sieht es jetzt für morgen aus?

Schreibt einfach wann und wo treffen, bin dann da

LG Rosa


----------



## rosadrnorden (9. September 2009)

Heute treffen um 17 Uhr in Rosbach am Lidl Parkplatz, Fahrt übers Vierbruchermühlental und über den Grube Silberhardt Weg zurück - Dauer ca. 2 Stunden

Wer Lust hat, einfach vorbeischauen, freuen uns über neue Gesichter

LG Rosa


----------



## AnjaR (9. September 2009)

Würde gerne mal an eurer Tour teilnehmen, muss aber heute bis um 21.30 Uhr im Studio arbeiten. Vielleicht klappt´s ja mal am Wochenende.
Gruß Anja


----------



## rippi3 (10. September 2009)

@EMEFAU: Der flämische Löwe steht heute mal wieder in unserem Käse-Blättchen (Wildwald-Marathon) -  irgendwo in der Mitte der Zeitung - aber wir stehen auf Seite 1 - mit Bild. Ich würde sagen: Wir haben's geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (10. September 2009)

Habt ihr ne Bank überfallen oder was mit MTB??
Setz den Beircht mal hier online 

Gruß Bonne


----------



## rosadrnorden (11. September 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne Bank überfallen oder was mit MTB??
> Setz den Beircht mal hier online
> 
> Gruß Bonne


 
Ne, die zwei haben keine Bank überfallen, sondern haben einen Trimmathlon gemacht in Herchen Ohmbach

Glückwunsch Ihr zwei - demnächst können wir ja dann auch alle zusammen beim Triathlon mitmachen - wäre schön
	
http://javascript<b></b>:openRequestedPopup('smilie/Schleifchen-Girls/smilie_girl_268.gif')


----------



## emfau (11. September 2009)

@Bonne: Nun ja, ich wusste gestern nicht, wie ich dir mitteilen sollte, dass du so eine erfolgreiche MTB-AG-Mitfahrerin hast...



@rippi3: zeig jetzt den Bericht. Wir wollen gefeiert werden!


----------



## rippi3 (11. September 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> @Bonne: Nun ja, ich wusste gestern nicht, wie ich dir mitteilen sollte, dass du so eine erfolgreiche MTB-AG-Mitfahrerin hast...
> 
> 
> 
> @rippi3: zeig jetzt den Bericht. Wir wollen gefeiert werden!


 
Oh je - Ihr habt es so gewollt: 

*Seniorenabteilung TuS Herchen machte mobil*

*Trimmathlon-Teilnehmer knöpften sich Bahn für Bahn vor*





21 sportliche Herchener bewiesen beim 4. Trimmathlon, was sie in drei Disziplinen drauf haben. Foto: Schmidt

Windeck (sc). Zum vierten Mal veranstaltete die Seniorenabteilung des TuS Herchen den Trimmathlon in den Disziplinen Schwimmen, Laufen, Rad fahren. 17 Betreuer begleiteten die Veranstaltung an Straßenkreuzungen und Kontrollpunkten im Ort. Mit einem Sprung ins kalte Wasser starteten die 21 Teilnehmer in der Schwimmhalle des Bodelschwingh-Gymasiums. 300 Meter Schwimmen, 2 Kilometer Laufen und 8 Kilometer Radeln waren zu absolvieren. Nicht Wettkampf sondern Spaß stand im Vordergrund.


----------



## rosadrnorden (13. September 2009)

hallo rippi3,

heute gibt es nix mit radfahren, bin krank, liege seit Donnerstag nachmittag flach - Erkältung, heute geht es zwar schon etwas besser, aber radfahren ist noch nicht drin - ziehe mich jetzt warm an und gehe dann mit der kleinen zum Schul-Kinder Flohmarkt - solltest Du ne Runde mit dem Rad drehen, komm doch mal in Schladern an der Schule vorbei - gibt lecker *Waffeln.* 

 








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## rosadrnorden (17. September 2009)

Hi Mädels,

hier noch anmelden beim Halbmarathon 35 km - ich bin schon gemeldet 


http://mountainbikefestival.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. September 2009)

@rippis,

vielen lieben Dank nochmal für's Anfeuern in Herdorf 


Gruß

Micha


----------



## emfau (29. September 2009)

Sehr gerne geschehen!!!





Wer weiß, wer sonst 1. geworden wäre, wenn wir nicht da gewesen wären...


----------



## rosadrnorden (29. September 2009)

hi Mädels,

was ist mit morgen, neuer Versuch zum schwimmen???

Bin um 17 Uhr 15 in Dattenfeld beim Schwimmbad - mit Rad - WER NOCH???


----------



## emfau (30. September 2009)

Muss leider schon früh am Abend wieder los. Haben Elternabend bei uns im Kiga.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Beim nächten Mal wieder!


----------



## rippi3 (30. September 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> hi Mädels,
> 
> was ist mit morgen, neuer Versuch zum schwimmen???
> 
> Bin um 17 Uhr 15 in Dattenfeld beim Schwimmbad - mit Rad - WER NOCH???


 
Okay, ich bin da - 

und danach


----------



## rosadrnorden (30. September 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Okay, ich bin da -
> 
> und danach


 
dann müssen wir uns ja wieder aufwärmen, bei dem regen


----------



## emfau (12. Oktober 2009)

Rosa ist gestern gestürzt bei der Marathon Fun-Stecke in Büchel.

Wie gehts Dir denn heute?
Wirst Du ordentlich versorgt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viele Grüße und gute Besserung von Deinen  Turteltäubchen


----------



## rosadrnorden (12. Oktober 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Rosa ist gestern gestürzt bei der Marathon Fun-Stecke in Büchel.
> 
> Wie gehts Dir denn heute?
> Wirst Du ordentlich versorgt?
> ...


 
Naja es geht so, habe mindestens 11 Blutergüsse, Beine, Oberschenkel, Hüfte, einen verstauchten kleinen Finger incl. Blutergüsse und einen stark geprellten Brustkorb - naja wollte halt mal sehen, wie es ist, wenn man über den Lenker absteigt.

Gut versorgt werd ich leider  

 nur von Ann-Caro, denn Löwe sagt: 

  "Ich habs gewußt, wärst besser nicht gefahren"  Aber wer nicht hören kann, der muß fühlen 
	


Danke für die lieben Grüße


http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## rosadrnorden (12. Oktober 2009)

So langsam wird es wieder ernst...

Hab unser Team zum Winterpokal gemacht, mußt noch Mitglied werden

LG Rosa


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Oktober 2009)

Gute Besserung ...na das Lazarett füllt sich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (13. Oktober 2009)

Was sagt der Löwe? 
Tritt ihn mal kräftig von mir in die Eier! 

Gute Besserung Daniela.

Gruß

Micha

BTW: Hattet Ihr Euren Schrauberkurs eigentlich schon?


----------



## rosadrnorden (13. Oktober 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Was sagt der Löwe?
> Tritt ihn mal kräftig von mir in die Eier!
> 
> Gute Besserung Daniela.
> ...


 
Danke, aber Löwe hat ja recht, er kann mich schon einschätzen.

Schrauberkurs??? - Vielleicht ja nächsten Sommer


----------



## Delgado (13. Oktober 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Schrauberkurs??? - Vielleicht ja nächsten Sommer



Oder Ihr kommt mal zu uns.
Wir machen demnächst mal unsere Räder für die nächste Saison fit.


----------



## rosadrnorden (19. Oktober 2009)

@postmann, beach usw.

haben noch zwei Plätze in unserem WP Team - Turteltäubchen

Wer will mitmachen

LG Rosa

@delgado - können auch zu Euch kommen

@rippi3 - wollte am Mittwoch mal wieder versuchen auf mein Bike zu steigen, aber nur leichtes Rollen an der Sieg - wann sollen wir uns treffen, denke vor halb 6 kann ich nicht - anschließend schwimmen?


----------



## Delgado (19. Oktober 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> @postmann, beach usw.
> 
> haben noch zwei Plätze in unserem WP Team - Turteltäubchen
> 
> ...



Ja fein!

Gestern waren wir im Goldenen Spinnrad 
War schön da aber leider will Erich wohl zum Jahresende aufhören (mit 84 die faule Sau ).
Ich hoffe einer von Euch führt den Laden weiter? 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## ultra2 (19. Oktober 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> ..
> War schön da aber leider will Erich wohl zum Jahresende aufhören (mit 84 die faule Sau ).
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ah, vorzeitiger Ruhestand. Wohl geerbt, was?


----------



## Delgado (19. Oktober 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ah, vorzeitiger Ruhestand. Wohl geerbt, was?






Ja, er lässt es sich gut gehen.


----------



## rosadrnorden (28. Oktober 2009)

@emfau

welcome back - hoffe Du hattest viel Spaß

In unserem WP Team mußt Du dich noch anmelden und als viertes Team Mitglied wäre Burkhard nicht schlecht, desweiteren könnte Stephan unser 5. Mitglied sein, wenn es Dir und rippi3 recht ist - einfach kurz Bescheid geben, dann schalte ich alle frei und es kann losgehen... 

LG Rosa


----------



## Stromi (29. Oktober 2009)

Huhuu Ihr Lieben! 

Nach einer langen, langen Verletzungs/OP-Pause fange ich jetzt wieder das fahren an...

würde mich freuen, wenn sich mädels zwecks gemeinsamen, erstmal langsamen (also net gleich hoppsen und so ) kleineren touren bei mir melden würden...denn meine Kondition muss erst mal wieder kommen 
Stromberg, Herchen, Eitorf, etc...die Ecke rum wäre gut 

Ganz liebe Grüße 
Stromi (Yvonne)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnyS (30. Oktober 2009)

hallo rosa,
hab mich mal ganz frech für euer Team beworben.
Vieleicht laßt Ihr so nen ollen Ausländer bei euch mitradeln??


----------



## rosadrnorden (31. Oktober 2009)

donnyS schrieb:


> hallo rosa,
> hab mich mal ganz frech für euer Team beworben.
> Vieleicht laßt Ihr so nen ollen Ausländer bei euch mitradeln??


 
Antrag stattgegeben...
	


Unser Team ist auch jetzt komplett - noch rechtzeitig


----------



## rosadrnorden (31. Oktober 2009)

hallo wer noch Lust hat, morgen 10 Uhr treffen in Rosbach beim Lidl auf dem Parkplatz - lockere Fahrt nur feste Wege keine Trails, Dauer ca. 2 - 3 Stunden

LG Rosa

P.S. Bei schlechtem Wetter kurz vorher noch mal ins Forum schauen, ob wir wirklich fahren - Aktualisierung so gegen 9 Uhr


----------



## rosadrnorden (1. November 2009)

Treffen findet statt, aber besser eine Regenjacke einpacken


----------



## rosadrnorden (3. November 2009)

morgen Treffen um 17:30 Uhr in Dattenfeld am Schwimmbad - ca. 1 Stunde Radfahren und anschließend schwimmen, wer mit will - einfach vorbeikommen


----------



## rosadrnorden (10. November 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> morgen Treffen um 17:30 Uhr in Dattenfeld am Schwimmbad - ca. 1 Stunde Radfahren und anschließend schwimmen, wer mit will - einfach vorbeikommen


 
Das gleiche gilt auch diese Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (11. November 2009)

nächster Turn - Freitag 17:30 treffen in Dreisel an der Siegperle - schöne Runde nach Röcklingen zum Martinszug - Glühwein trinken (jeder muß sich einen Becher mitnehmen) und dann mal sehen wohin wir fahren.

LG Rosa


----------



## rosadrnorden (13. November 2009)

am Samstag Treffen 15:30 Uhr bei der Siegperle in Dreisel

Bis dann

Rosa


----------



## rosadrnorden (17. November 2009)

was ist mit morgen?

Treffen wieder in Dattenfeld am Schwimmbad - diesmal gehen wir auch wirklich noch schwimmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 muß ja noch ein bißchen geübt werden.

Sagt mir meine Zeit und ich bin da.


----------



## emfau (17. November 2009)

Jooo, ich kann.
Auch schwimmen?
Also, um 17.30 Uhr am Hallenbad in Dattenfeld mit Rad.
Und Schwimmsachen.
Bis morgen!


----------



## donnyS (19. November 2009)

hallo verehrte Teamkolegen/-innen,
wollte mal nachhorchen wann,wo,wie und auch sonstie Aktivitäten des TTT am WE aussehen.Wollte vieleicht mich auch mal beteiligen.


----------



## rosadrnorden (19. November 2009)

donnyS schrieb:


> hallo verehrte Teamkolegen/-innen,
> wollte mal nachhorchen wann,wo,wie und auch sonstie Aktivitäten des TTT am WE aussehen.Wollte vieleicht mich auch mal beteiligen.


 
Am Sonntag wollten wir was zusammen machen - einfach immer mal hier schauen, werden noch was schreiben.

Am Samstag ist ein großer Teil von uns in Siegen beim Oberstadtlauf - zum gucken und Pierre, Luca, Bonne und Marcel fahren da noch ein Bike Rennen - nähere Infos unter:

http://www.siegener-oberstadtlauf.de/


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. November 2009)

Nein ich nicht bin ja noch Krank


----------



## emfau (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi Mädels, morgen Abend um 17.30 Uhr mit Rad und Badesachen in Dattenfeld?


----------



## rosadrnorden (1. Dezember 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Hi Mädels, morgen Abend um 17.30 Uhr mit Rad und Badesachen in Dattenfeld?


 

Aber sicher doch  

 








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## rosadrnorden (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

wie sieht es aus mit morgen? Treffen in Schladern und anschließend auf den Weihnachtsmarkt?

Schreibt einfach mal eure Wünsche wegen Datum auf

LG
Rosa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rippi3 (5. Dezember 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> wie sieht es aus mit morgen? Treffen in Schladern und anschließend auf den Weihnachtsmarkt?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Rosa, Emfau u. Lauffarni waren gerade hier und haben meine Arbeit von gestern vernichtet 





Morgen um 13 Uhr am Bahnhof in Schladern


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi Mädels,

was ist mit morgen???

Wollen doch am Donnerstag beim Nightride der AG mitfahren oder???

@rippi3 - sollen wir morgen mal wieder laufen gehen, kann nicht lange weg, da Löwe im Phantasialand ist und Ann-Caro ist krank

P.S. hatte keine Lust mich umzuloggen

LG Rosa


----------



## rippi3 (8. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> was ist mit morgen???
> 
> ...


 Hallo Rosa, - dann hast Du gar keine Zeit zum Radfahren ?... - Schade! Wir können uns aber gerne zum Laufen um 17.30 treffen in Dattenfeld am Schwimmbad - vielleicht kommt Emfau und Farnie ja mit und wir gehen anschliessend noch schwimmen...?! Ich nehme mal alle Sachen mit.
Donnerstag probiere ich auch mitzukommen.


----------



## lauffarni (9. Dezember 2009)

Schön, wir kommen auch. Bis heute Abend!


----------



## rosadrnorden (9. Dezember 2009)

neuer Name:

Schinderfarni...


----------



## rosadrnorden (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

wie sieht es diese Woche aus???


----------



## rosadrnorden (17. Dezember 2009)

Habe den Link zum regionalen Ranking - in unserem Team als Beschreibung oben reingeschrieben, dann kann ihn jeder direkt anklicken

Dies für Euch zur Info


----------



## rosadrnorden (22. Dezember 2009)

@rippi3

























http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. Dezember 2009)

von mir auch alles gute feier schön  und lass dich reich beschenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rippi3 (23. Dezember 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> @rippi3


Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche - aber musst Du mich so mit der traurigen Wahrheit konfrontieren?


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## rosadrnorden (30. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die lieben Wünsche - tolles Bild

LG Rosa


----------



## emfau (5. Januar 2010)

Hi Mädels,
morgen schwimmen?


----------



## rosadrnorden (5. Januar 2010)

hört sich gut an, aber in Dattenfeld ist morgen noch zu, da noch Ferien sind. 

Evtl. Eitorf? oder Wissen?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Januar 2010)

morgen sind die Ferien doch rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (5. Januar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> morgen sind die Ferien doch rum


 
nein, denn Ann-Carolin muß erst am 07. wieder in die Schule und Nicole war am Schwimmbad gucken gewesen, denn wir wollten eigentlich heute in die Sauna - aber zu bis Donnerstag

LG
Rosa


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Januar 2010)

schade


----------



## emfau (5. Januar 2010)

Dann wäre mir am liebsten in Wissen.
Falls ich mich recht erinnere, ist dort bis 19.00 Uhr der DLRG mit den Zwergen, oder?


Dann kann man keine Bahnen schwimmen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Januar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



Der Text unter Team III ist aber bestimmt mit Schablone in den Schnee gepinkelt?


----------



## emfau (7. Januar 2010)

Hi Mädels, ihr habt gestern gar nichts mehr eingetragen im WP. Wart ihr nicht schwimmen?


----------



## rosadrnorden (7. Januar 2010)

ne, war mir gestern auf einmal zu glatt um noch bis Eitorf zu fahren, war dafür heute schwimmen. Lief recht gut


----------



## rosadrnorden (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

sehen Eure Lieblinge etwa so aus?    








LG Rosa


----------



## rosadrnorden (12. Januar 2010)

Mädels

was ist mit morgen???


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. Januar 2010)

geht ihr morgen schwimmen


----------



## emfau (12. Januar 2010)

Ja, wir wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. Januar 2010)

wann würde gerne dann auch gehen


----------



## emfau (13. Januar 2010)

17.30 Uhr am Schwimmbad Dattenfeld.


----------



## rosadrnorden (13. Januar 2010)

@wurzel, soll ich Dich mitnehmen? Bin dann um 17:15 (pünktlich) bei Dir

Bis später
Rosa


----------



## Wurzel glätter (13. Januar 2010)

ja bis dann


----------



## rosadrnorden (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo Emfau,

was ist heute mit schwimmen?

Kann heute aber erst später, denn Ann-Carolin hat um kurz bor 5 noch einen Auftritt - Rippi3 hat wegen Krankheit abgesagt - meld Dich doch bitte

LG
Rosa


----------



## emfau (21. Januar 2010)

Hi rosa, konnte gestern leider nicht, war bis spät abends unterwegs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nächste Woche wieder!


----------



## emfau (13. Februar 2010)

Hi Mädels,
wir haben immer noch unseren Biathlon-Gutschein. Sollen wir den nicht bald mal einlösen? Unsere Freunde/Ehemänner vom Rheinland-MTB-Cup nehmen wir auch mit.






Wie wäre der 19.02. oder der 05.03.?


----------



## donnyS (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Susi,
wünsche dir alles, alles Gute zum Burzeltag....
Laß dich schön befeiern.
Viele Grüße an Alle wünscht 
donny


----------



## Rattlesnake (24. Februar 2010)

@ Susi 

Von dem dicken Sauerländer gibt es natürlich auch einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Ich wünsche dir alles gute. Dann lass dich heute Abend mal richtig feiern und trink nen Weizenbier für mich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2010)

Rattlesnake schrieb:


> @ Susi
> 
> Von dem dicken Sauerländer gibt es natürlich auch einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Ich wünsche dir alles gute. Dann lass dich heute Abend mal richtig feiern und trink nen Weizenbier für mich mit.


Alles Gute, 
 Gibt es Paellia demnächst


----------



## emfau (28. Februar 2010)

Danke für eure Glückwünsche! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bin jetzt wieder zu Hause vom Skifahren.


----------



## emfau (2. März 2010)

Hi Mädels, morgen wieder schwimmen? 
Ich kann um 18.00 Uhr in Dattenfeld sein, früher ist schwierig.


----------



## rippi3 (3. März 2010)

emfau schrieb:


> Hi Mädels, morgen wieder schwimmen?
> Ich kann um 18.00 Uhr in Dattenfeld sein, früher ist schwierig.


Okay, ich komme auch


----------



## rosadrnorden (3. März 2010)

bin auch da, werde aber vorher noch etwas Rad fahren, mein Auto muß um 16 Uhr in die Werkstatt und dann drehe ich ein paar Runden, mal gucken, was der Siegweg so sagt.. 

LG
Rosa


----------



## fittschy (3. März 2010)

Da sieht man mal wieder wer hier der Triathlet ist 
Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (30. März 2010)

So Mädels, ab morgen ist es wieder soweit: Treffen um 17.30 Uhr am Schwimmbad in Dattenfeld mit Badesachen, Rad und Laufschuhen.
@fittschy: du kannst gerne dazu kommen und mit uns trainieren...., falls du uns noch kennst! Wir haben nämlich über den Winter ein unglaublich athletisches Aussehen bekommen...


----------



## rosadrnorden (24. Mai 2010)

Guten morgen Mädels,

heute 11 Uhr treffen in Dreisel an der Perle - see you


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. Mai 2010)

was ist heute abend angesagt?

Würde gerne laufen und evtl. danach schwimmen?

Meldet Euch einfach

Rosa


----------



## emfau (26. Mai 2010)

Bin eben erst nach Hause gekommen, es regnet wie doll. Ich geh gleich noch ins Fitnessstudio


----------



## Tazz (21. Juni 2010)

Hu hu rippi3....

Und ? bekommst Du die Fotos von der *X-Hardt* auch ins Forum ? 

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## rippi3 (22. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hu hu rippi3....
> 
> Und ? bekommst Du die Fotos von der *X-Hardt* auch ins Forum ?
> 
> ...


Hallo Frau Tazz, guck mal, ob Du über diesen Link an mein Picasa Album heran kommst http://picasaweb.google.de/d.rippholz/BergischGladbach?feat=directlink
Sind nicht allzu viele Fotos diesmal. Das Super-Foto: Ultra2 im Gebüsch  Joscho ist leider nicht scharf geworden  Schön, dass wir uns endlich mal gesehen haben - nette Männer hast Du da...


----------



## rosadrnorden (22. Juni 2010)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Hallo Frau Tazz, guck mal, ob Du über diesen Link an mein Picasa Album heran kommst http://picasaweb.google.de/d.rippholz/BergischGladbach?feat=directlink
> Sind nicht allzu viele Fotos diesmal. Das Super-Foto: Ultra2 im Gebüsch  Joscho ist leider nicht scharf geworden  Schön, dass wir uns endlich mal gesehen haben - nette Männer hast Du da...


 
Tja, da haben unsere Profile für Joscho nicht gereicht... 

Mädels, wie sieht es aus mit morgen - 17:30 Rosbach Freibad antesten - ca. halbe Stunde?


----------



## Tazz (22. Juni 2010)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Hallo Frau Tazz, guck mal, ob Du über diesen Link an mein Picasa Album heran kommst http://picasaweb.google.de/d.rippholz/BergischGladbach?feat=directlink
> Sind nicht allzu viele Fotos diesmal. Das Super-Foto: Ultra2 im Gebüsch  Joscho ist leider nicht scharf geworden  Schön, dass wir uns endlich mal gesehen haben - nette Männer hast Du da...



Also ich bin mit *143* Fotos durchaus *sehr *zufrieden  *Danke ! *

Daniela, ich freue mich auch euch getroffen zu haben 

He he ......

 ja, die Jungs sehen wirklich putzig aus  

....... und Joscho ist so scharf ...... aber Du bist auch ganz schön nett 

 die andere Daniela natürlich auch 

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## emfau (23. Juni 2010)

Mädels, wie sieht es aus mit morgen - 17:30 Rosbach Freibad antesten - ca. halbe Stunde?[/quote]

Hi rosa, ich muss heute lange arbeiten, mind. bis 18.00 Uhr. Danach geh ich mit Luca zum Public Viewing nach AK.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Rippi3 ist gerade hier bei uns. Sie lässt dich schön grüßen, kommt heute auch nicht


----------



## joscho (27. Juni 2010)

He Mädels, ich hatte Migräne  


Danke fürs Kamera leihen und die Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (14. September 2010)

wie sieht es aus, können ab morgen wieder schwimmen gehen unser Schwimmbad hat wieder auf.

LG Rosa


----------



## emfau (14. September 2010)

Das kommt mir für morgen etwas überraschend, kann leider nicht, werde mir aber für die kommenden Mittwoche nix vornehmen.


----------



## rippi3 (15. September 2010)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> wie sieht es aus, können ab morgen wieder schwimmen gehen unser Schwimmbad hat wieder auf.
> 
> LG Rosa


Hi, Rosa, kann heute auch nicht - bin aber ab nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei


----------



## rosadrnorden (15. September 2010)

das find cih prima, freue mich dann wieder auf nette Schwimmeinheiten, können ja dann auch mal wieder biken oder laufen

LG
Rosa


----------



## emfau (21. September 2010)

Bin leider morgen doch noch nicht mit dabei. Bin "dienstlich" im Phantasialand und komme erst spät heim


----------



## rosadrnorden (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi Mädels,

WP-Team ist gegründet, könnt euch anmelden

sind auch wieder zu fünft: emfau, rippi3, lauffarni, wurzel und ich

Morgen schwimmen?

LG
Rosa


----------



## rosadrnorden (28. Oktober 2010)

rippi3 und lauffarni - ihr müßt euch noch im Team anmelden ---- es eilt...

LG
Rosa


----------



## rosadrnorden (30. Oktober 2010)

hi Mädels,

wie sieht es aus, wollte am Montag so gegen 9:30 ne Stunde an der Sieg rum rollen, Lust mitzufahren?

LG Rosa


----------



## emfau (30. Oktober 2010)

Bin am Montag leider nicht da. Was ist denn mit Mittwoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (31. Oktober 2010)

17:30 Treffen in Dattenfeld am Schwimmbad???


----------



## rosadrnorden (7. November 2010)

heute war in Röcklingen noch nichts ausgehangen, wann der Martinszug dort geht, versuche es aber noch anders rauszukriegen. 

LG
Rosa


----------



## rosadrnorden (9. November 2010)

@emfau und farni - was ist mit morgen???


----------



## emfau (9. November 2010)

morgen geht leider net
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



muss 1. lange arbeiten und 2. danach noch zum Elternsprechtag


----------



## rosadrnorden (14. Februar 2011)

so Mädels,

auf geht Hufen schwingen

Mittwoch 17:30 Schwimmbad Dattenfeld???


----------



## Delgado (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

Grüße aus Reichshof 

Was'n in Dattenfeld los?
Bin gestern fast in ein Schlammloch gefallen wo mal Straße war ...

War auf dem Weg von Schladern Richtung Eitorf und wohl schon etwas im Halbschlaf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Februar 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> Grüße aus Reichshof
> 
> ...



Daher auch die vielen WP-Punkte , du pennst wenn du Rad fährst


----------

